# Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Strings



## Spitfire Team

​ 
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/lco-strings-documentary/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="d3aeb20c-3afb-4324-bc3b-691beecc70b6.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/d3aeb20c-3afb-4324-bc3b-691beecc70b6.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/d3aeb20c-3afb-4324-bc3b-691beecc70b6.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/d3aeb20c-3afb-4324-bc3b-691beecc70b6.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="d3aeb20c-3afb-4324-bc3b-691beecc70b6.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

​
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/lco-strings-documentary/
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/lco-strings-faq/


----------



## ClefferNotes

Exciting times, I will be watching very closely. Much love back at you too!


----------



## John Busby

Pumped to see what you guys have up your sleeve(s)
you guys are AWESOME!


----------



## jamwerks

That's 5pm where, in England?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Great! Can we get back to speculating now?


----------



## erica-grace

Hey, wher'd the opt her thread go?


----------



## nulautre

Posted this on the old thread before it got locked... here's my theory:

Christian mentioned "brutalism" a definition of brutalism is "Brutalist buildings are usually formed with *repeated modular elements* forming masses representing specific functional zones, distinctly articulated and grouped together into a unified whole"

so i'm guessing SMC = Spitfire modular collection

Christian/Paul did i win a prize?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

On instagram there's a picture of some mallets and percussion. I've not long bought the percussion library. hmmm


----------



## Musicam

Now I read this and I am nervous, I cannot wait  Happy! MUCH LOVE!


----------



## Arbee

erica-grace said:


> Hey, wher'd the opt her thread go?


----------



## geronimo

I feel the "Bernard Herrmann" touch _


----------



## lumcas

jamwerks said:


> That's 5pm where, in England?



You must come from the other side of the pond, right?


----------



## JonSolo

The fantastic buildup! Love it.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

geronimo said:


> I feel the "Bernard Herrmann" touch _


I don't. 
I know nothing btw, but the sounds don't feel Herrmann-esque.


----------



## JoshuaOlds

I mentioned this in the original thread - this is Phobos!
So in all of Spitfire's teasers the music featured is almost always that of the product being teased. 
If that's the case then what does the music featured in all the trailers tell us? It is electronic and textural so we can reasonably assume this isn't an orchestral library nor a composer cloud. 
Here is the second key thing, in all of the audio teasers have you at all heard anything that sounds remotely like a traditional analog or digital synth? How about a bass sound - nope, okay what about a lead - nope.

This has to be Phobos, why you may ask:
The sound in the teasers is unique - it has a morphing and evolving quality and to my ears doesn't sound like FM, or Subtractive or Additive or Granular synthesis.
Phobos features a UNIQUE form of synthesis called convolution...now that's interesting because the codename for the product is SMC - could that 'C' allude to convolution then? Spitfire Morphing Convolution? Spectral Morphing Convolution?

We also know that Phobos has been in development for quite a while now and was supposed to be released last year, it looks like Spitfire held of on release to better the product, which is why it is due for release this year. 

It's Phobos guys/girls!


----------



## JonSolo

Phobos would be a "game changer". Really? Ok. Could be.


----------



## JoshuaOlds

JonSolo said:


> Phobos would be a "game changer". Really? Ok. Could be.



Subtractive synthesis was a game changer, FM synthesis was a game changer - without those innovations much of music as we currently know it wouldn't exist. Phobos itself may fall short of this but if it truly does feature a new method of synthesis you can understand why BT and Spitfire would call it game changing no?


----------



## ironbut

I haven't been hanging around here long, but threads like this should scare me.
I'm a big fan of eDna and Evo so this should be great!


----------



## muziksculp

JoshuaOlds said:


> I mentioned this in the original thread - this is Phobos!
> So in all of Spitfire's teasers the music featured is almost always that of the product being teased.
> If that's the case then what does the music featured in all the trailers tell us? It is electronic and textural so we can reasonably assume this isn't an orchestral library nor a composer cloud.
> Here is the second key thing, in all of the audio teasers have you at all heard anything that sounds remotely like a traditional analog or digital synth? How about a bass sound - nope, okay what about a lead - nope.
> 
> This has to be Phobos, why you may ask:
> The sound in the teasers is unique - it has a morphing and evolving quality and to my ears doesn't sound like FM, or Subtractive or Additive or Granular synthesis.
> Phobos features a UNIQUE form of synthesis called convolution...now that's interesting because the codename for the product is SMC - could that 'C' allude to convolution then? Spitfire Morphing Convolution? Spectral Morphing Convolution?
> 
> We also know that Phobos has been in development for quite a while now and was supposed to be released last year, it looks like Spitfire held of on release to better the product, which is why it is due for release this year.
> 
> It's Phobos guys/girls!



Very interesting !


----------



## muziksculp

Actually, I'm now sure it is *Phobos* !

Why ... Just look at the background pic of the initial SF announcement. It is a pic of the surface of Phobos, which is the Second, and Larger Satellite/Moon orbiting Mars.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobos_(moon)

Looking forward to the release of Phobos on Feb. 16th


----------



## SoNowWhat?

muziksculp said:


> Actually, I'm now sure it is *Phobos* !
> 
> Why ... Just look at the background pic of the initial SF announcement. It is a pic of the surface of Phobos, which is the Second, and Larger Satellite/Moon orbiting Mars.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobos_(moon)
> 
> Looking forward to the release of Phobos on Feb. 16th


Just posted in other thread that this image looks like bush hammered concrete to me. Most likely from Barbican. Your arguments are quite convincing. Just not about this image (of course I could be wrong too).

Image of Barbican concrete.





Just in case it wasn't clear I'm saying give me 5 minutes alone with the above image and photoshop and you'd get something like the teaser image.


----------



## Musicam

Phobos has another color I believe. Watch the teaser. I think that is Bernard Library.


----------



## JoshuaOlds

Musicam said:


> Phobos has another color I believe. Watch the teaser. I think that is Bernard Library.



No it's most certainly not - audio in demo's is entirely electronic and has nothing Herman-esque about it. Spitfire's teasers usually always feature audio from the actual product to be released, it happened with Albion V and the Symphonic bundle. Furthermore the title has no relation whatsoever, if it's Phobos then I speculate the title SMC might stand for Spectral Morphing Convolution or Spectral Multi Convolution - either way it would be a reference to the method of synthesis Phobos uses which is convolution.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Sounds exciting. FWIW, convolution synthesis has been around since the early 90s, commercially (remember Tom Erbe's Soundhack software?). The results of convolution are a bit unpredictable (like FM), and also tend to boost low frequency content, which can lead to a muddy sound.


----------



## Ron Kords

Arbee said:


>


Excellent....


----------



## Zhao Shen

The arguments are compelling, but I really hope it's not Phobos.

"It's all about to change" when we release one more synth to add to your hundreds.

Spitfire Modular Collection has me a bit more interested...


----------



## Musicam

I think that its more orchestral instead of EDM.


----------



## dhlkid

I want more orchestral or choir content.........not synth stuff.....please


----------



## Musicam

Yes I prefer more orchestral.


----------



## muziksculp

The short music clips in their teaser videos do not sound like a typical synth. , which is very interesting to me. 

It sounds like an acoustic source with a good amount of effects, I am very curious to hear what Phobos (Convolution based Synth) can offer sonically, and how much control there is for sound design. 

Traditional Subtractive, Additive, FM, and other forms of Synths are usually not good at creating the type of organic-acoustic like sounds I am hearing in the SF trailers. All that is provided that it turns out to be Phobos and not something else, but I'm % 99.99 sure it will be Phobos.


----------



## Musicam

Great! I t would be interesting to apply it, OST compositions.


----------



## Musicam

https://twitter.com/SpitfireAudio


----------



## Welldone

Many of the hints also lead me to Phobos. But here's another idea: Some of the pictures show a grid. Maybe it's a gigantic new Evo in which you can also load your own samples...


----------



## Pixelee

What is phobo?


----------



## mc_deli

Yawn
I just got an email with like nothing in it
This is digital junk
The change is hopefully the realisation that mindless teasers and/or hype can be counter-productive and that we, you and they probably have better things to do.

EDIT: I would unsubscribe from SA emails at this point but they only run one list :(


----------



## synthpunk

Ever thought about cutting the cord and moving to the Yukon? 




mc_deli said:


> Yawn
> I just got an email with like nothing in it
> This is digital junk
> The change is hopefully the realisation that mindless teasers and/or hype can be counter-productive and that we, you and they probably have better things to do.
> 
> EDIT: I would unsubscribe from SA emails at this point but they only run one list :(


----------



## erica-grace

I keep seeing buildings. This tells me it is definitely not Phobos.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

ermagerdh SMC = Spitfire music concrete (hence all the brutalist imagery). 

...or something.


----------



## ModalRealist

*S*tunt *M*arketing *C*atastrophe(?)

Just kidding, folks, just kidding.

It's obviously *S*pitfire *M*ega *C*rumhorns: an amazing new divisi-enabled sample library featuring a real-time adjustable *0* to *140* crumhorns recorded live in Air. Perfect for scoring everything from sleek Nordic detective dramas, to Saturday morning cartoons, to your latest cookie-cutter trailer cue.


----------



## Musicam

I love this new window of Spitfire for the rest of the world. Its my favorite window for watching music. I remember that Christian and Paul said that this year has great surprises. Oh friends I love it! Thanks for make me dream and play your sounds ! Thanks!  I need a Choir, Cinematic Choir, Simphonic Choir, angelical, boys and girls choir and female choir, Bernard Library and Albion VI for electronic big cinematic sound with a sequencer and patterns. More big than Albion One. :.-) The time and the effort of Spitfire comes true :.-) Your hapyness is my happyness friends! I love you! Dont forget a oriental orchestral with Andy kitbags! I think now in Kung Fu Panda OSt with HZ Master.


----------



## quantum7

I would love to see the ultimate children's choir library, and have Spitfire create a way for us to do some sort of monthly lease on their entire catalogue which would then apply credit towards eventual purchases. Dream big, I always say!


----------



## catsass

Damn, it would appear I missed out on most of the overt speculative fun.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

catsass said:


> Damn, it would appear I missed out on most of the overt speculative fun.


Nonsense! We still have days of it left!


----------



## catsass

jacobthestupendous said:


> Nonsense! We still have days of it left!


Well, a definition of the SMC acronym immediately comes to mind, but I'm afraid it's a tad blue for this forum.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

"Nonsense! We still have day of it left!"

Alright, Alright, I must confess under the pressure of the thread. Messrs Henson and Thompson encouraged me to put a library together of various old men noises, grunts, exclamations, and complaints. There will be a surprise walkthrough video [not featuring the Spitfire team--they refused] forthcoming, and an option to have a surround sound setup, and for the very lucky who purchase the entire suite of old men libraries, an extras special AND free addition, the smell-of-mic. The entire library will be available for under one dollar, but wait, if you buy early, you also get as another gift, the "old women library" including feminine sounds of the vapors and the hot-flashes. Be on the lookout for your own personalized email with a free demo available that allows you to try and/or not buy.

I know return control of this thread to saner minds.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## jacobthestupendous

catsass said:


> Well, a definition of the SMC acronym immediately comes to mind, but I'm afraid it's a tad blue for this forum.


Too blue for this forum? Blue is practically the only color here.


----------



## procreative

SMC=Spitfire Mixed Choir...


----------



## prodigalson

it is clearly synth oriented.


----------



## humco

Anyone think the negative space in the trailer forms a "P"? Could still be Phobos, though the sounds were a little more organic than I'd expect with Phobos.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

I suspect more EVO / swarm libraries, not least since they use much of the same images for their swarm promo on facebook. The sounds used in the trailers reinforce this (long sustains / evolving pads.) 

I don't think it's Benny Herrmann yet, though it *would* be wonderful if we finally got that, huh.


----------



## dcoscina

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I suspect more EVO / swarm libraries, not least since they use much of the same images for their swarm promo on facebook. The sounds used in the trailers reinforce this (long sustains / evolving pads.)
> 
> I don't think it's Benny Herrmann yet, though it *would* be wonderful if we finally got that, huh.


Pity because that's really the only orchestral library I've budgeted for in 2017. I've been enjoying working with my existing Spitfire libs though I might want their Orchestral Woodwinds....hmmm.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

dcoscina said:


> Pity because that's really the only orchestral library I've budgeted for in 2017. I've been enjoying working with my existing Spitfire libs though I might want their Orchestral Woodwinds....hmmm.



Yea, me too. The Benny Herrm is the one big thing I'm saving for, and knowing Spitfire, it'll probably be in the range of $400 CAD. I'm hoping it'll have some huge brass and woodwind walls of sound paired with some dissonant and rhythmic strings. If it lacks in rhythmic strings I'll probably pass it up :/ Spitfire hasn't done anything in depth in that department so far (instead they have MOUNTAINS of textural strings, which is fine for what it is), but rhythmic stuff is one of the strong suits of Herrmann.

But this announcement sounds like it'll be more textural stuff, which will appeal to some. Not least I presume this because the background for their announcement is a gritty rock surface texture as well as the towering buildings being a visual motif for their "swarm promo", and the trailer sounds all being 'pads' etc etc...


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

I don't know


----------



## Musicam

catsass said:


> Damn, it would appear I missed out on most of the overt speculative fun.



Interesting!

https://twitter.com/SpitfireAudio


----------



## mac

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> I don't know



Ooooh, that's kinda strange timing. SMC = Spitfire Max Colours?


----------



## N.Caffrey

The last video on twitter reminds me of olafur arnald evolutions.. So maybe it'll be something similar from a different artist


----------



## Øivind

Phobos is made with Reaktor 6 blocks thingies?


----------



## Musicam

I believe that is a new concept. I cannot wait! Amazing!


----------



## europa_io

Either the surface of Phobos or a close-up a textured concrete wall holding up the Barbican.


----------



## muziksculp

oivind_rosvold said:


> Phobos is made with Reaktor 6 blocks thingies?



Does this mean I need *Reaktor 6* to run Phobos (if it is made using Reaktor 6 blocks) ?


----------



## rottoy

Karl Feuerstake said:


> a visual motif for their "swarm promo"


For some reason I read this as "swarm porno". That WOULD be a game changer, Spitfire.

I should go get some sleep.


----------



## procreative

I got it... SMC = Sixties Monstrous Concrete, the sound of post war bomb sites being replaced by pebble dashed concrete towers with 5 Mic positions.


----------



## prodigalson

muziksculp said:


> Does this mean I need *Reaktor 6* to run Phobos (if it is made using Reaktor 6 blocks) ?



Phobos isn't based on Reaktor. It's their own proprietary software, I believe.


----------



## Øivind

muziksculp said:


> Does this mean I need *Reaktor 6* to run Phobos (if it is made using Reaktor 6 blocks) ?



I guess they could use Reaktor 6 Player which is free like the Kontakt Player, but honestly i have no idea.


----------



## muziksculp

prodigalson said:


> Phobos isn't based on Reaktor. It's their own proprietary software, I believe.



That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## prodigalson

muziksculp said:


> That's what I'm hoping.



From the Phobos webpage:

"Programmed from the ground up as a standalone application and plugin."


----------



## jules

rottoy said:


> For some reason I read this as "swarm porno". That WOULD be a game changer, Spitfire.


Lol. Didn't christian specified it was his first job as a composer ?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira




----------



## Spitfire Team

​​


----------



## Craig Sharmat

sounds very cool, I presume the transition at 1:20 can be fixed.


----------



## muziksculp

Oooooo So... Not Phobos ! 
I was very excited about it, but this is equally exciting


----------



## Spitfire Team

Craig Sharmat said:


> sounds very cool, I presume the transition at 1:20 can be fixed.



Hey there this is a music edit from the original piece which is featured on the demos section of the product page.

Best

Ch


----------



## Craig Sharmat

so in reading the list i'm trying to figure out how this differs from Evo's beyond GUI usage and new recordings with a smaller full section than the Mural ones. Not saying its the same, I won't know till there is a walkthrough or explanation.

Also it says you can buy in a bundle...is it part of a bundle?


----------



## Viegaard

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey there this is a music edit from the original piece which is featured on the demos section of the product page.
> 
> Best
> 
> Ch



How big is it gonna be in terms of GB? It doesnt say.

+ Right under the "Add to cart" it says Kontakt Player, but further down it says "Key Stats" Kontakt Full Required?

So does it require Kontakt Player? Or Full Kontakt?

And in the guide it says: • Essential microphones (CTA) 

But isnt it only; Close and Room?


----------



## ClefferNotes

Mind blowingly good! Well done guys! <3


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Yeah, this looks killer. Can't wait.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

NKS support for Albion One...? Sigh...


Looks interesting, don't think I'm in the market for another string library. Still haven't bitten the bullet on the EVO collection, which I've had my eye on for a while...


----------



## Whatisvalis

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## mac

I quite literally don't have the brain capacity to remember any more articulation names. I've never thought to myself "I could really do with a Violins - Long Woozy Vib - Quick Pulses articulation right about now."


----------



## N.Caffrey

LOVE IT


----------



## Hafer

To my uneducated taste this is (roughly but) sufficiently covered by SCS, spiced with Evolutions, Tundra and Lab's Henson's, Permafrost & Scary Strings. Lucky me, no must-buy for now


----------



## dhlkid

I don't need another strings lbrary


----------



## Spitfire Team

In response to above I'd recommend listening to all the demos not just the trailer:

just getting links now for you...


----------



## Leo Badinella

These strings sound gorgeous.


----------



## DHG

Lovely sound. I really dig the brutalist architechture promo photo as well.


----------



## robgb

So the big tease was about yet another string library?
Sigh.


----------



## Rodney Money

Spitfire Team said:


> In response to above I'd recommend listening to all the demos not just the trailer:
> 
> just getting links now for you...


Hey 1:25, that's my IVsus4-3 chord. Get your own! Lol.


----------



## prodigalson

Rodney Money said:


> Hey 1:25, that's my IVsus4-3 chord. Get your own! Lol.



huh...the eye roll emoji seems to have disappeared...


----------



## prodigalson

sounds gorgeous. personally going to refrain from judging the library based on a 1:29 piece of music. 

excited to see walkthroughs!


----------



## Rodney Money

prodigalson said:


> huh...the eye roll emoji seems to have disappeared...


 Here you go just for me!


----------



## prodigalson

Rodney Money said:


> Here you go just for me!



there it is thanks!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Where is the "Game Changer" Trailer? I missed it..I would like to understand more about this game changer...


----------



## tav.one

Still unable to solve the SMC0140 code


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys more tracks as per the product page:

A Fisherman's Heart - Homay Schmitz

Beneath - Hugh Brunt

Awakening - Paul Saunderson
 
Pillars Of Man - Harnek Mudhar

FULL PLAYLIST LINK


----------



## Mundano

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Where is the "Game Changer" Trailer? I missed it..I would like to understand more about this game changer.


i had the same question...


----------



## muziksculp

@Spitfire, 

No PHOBOS ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

It's a game changing string library that (certainly for me anyway) enables me to compete against complex temp and produce zeitgeist strings from my home studio. It has won me two pitches already because it is so different. But the key is it is something I can write with, albeit amazing game changing compositions for me... It is not game changing on a tech level it is game changing on a compositional one and I can't wait for you guys to get it under your fingers to see.

cH


----------



## tav.one

Can we have a Strings b̶u̶n̶d̶l̶e̶ collection now?

SCS + SSS + Sacconi + LCO


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Spitfire Team said:


> It's a game changing string library that (certainly for me anyway) enables me to compete against complex temp and produce zeitgeist strings from my home studio. It has won me two pitches already because it is so different. But the key is it is something I can write with, albeit amazing game changing compositions for me... It is not game changing on a tech level it is game changing on a compositional one and I can't wait for you guys to get it under your fingers to see.
> 
> cH



Ah, allright, thank you for the explanation, guys.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Would like to hear the Spiccato, and Staccato in demos, maybe some additional demos showing them would be helpful, also looking forward to the walkthrough, and more of the short articulations. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jtnyc

Just turn on your TV. The new Ford truck is a "game changer". The new iphone is a "game changer", blah blah blah. It's such a cliche at this point. It's right up there with "take it to the next level" or "next generation". It's advertising hype, and it works. Look at the amount of time and energy people put into speculating what this would be, in turn spinning and hyping the whole thing...


----------



## tokatila

Spitfire Team said:


> It has won me two pitches already because it is so different.
> cH



It WAS so different, until everyone buys it. Therefore, you should price it 10xhigher and rename it to the "Pitch Winning Orchestra".


----------



## jmvideo

JoshuaOlds said:


> It's Phobos guys/girls!


 
LOL


----------



## JohnG

Sounds very cool. Nice idea.


----------



## thov72

I really like the "spirit" of that library and I know what you mean by "game changer", although this word has been overused. Great invention, as so often by you spitfire guys.


----------



## Satorious

To me - the only recent thing which could even be considered as a "game-changer" was Samplephonics/Noiiz. This sounds like a nice string library though!


----------



## ism

Wow, I really love this. Especially Homay's demo track.

Christian: +1 for Homay doing an in action video!

Actually, +1 for Oliver also doing an in action video.

And upon reflection, +1 for an in action video from yourself also. "game changing" is a difficult phrase to make any sense of on a given day (given the mass of marketing mush we all live in). But clearly there's clearly something very new here, if also a logical continuation of the newness of the Albion V and the evos, especially the Olafur evo. So I'd love to see what it means for composers in actual process of composition.


----------



## Whatisvalis

The game is writing music with sample libraries and there are few that sound like this.

If you catch yourself frothing at marketing hyperbole in the future, you're still human - just don't get too invested in being angry at it.


----------



## jmvideo

It sounds like an expanded version of Olafur Arnalds Evolutions. Cool, yes, but not a game changer.


----------



## heisenberg

Could someone from Spitfire let us know the general magnitude of the library's size? Are we talking about approximately 10 GBs or 40 or...?

Thank you!

wH


----------



## Quodlibet

heisenberg said:


> library's size?



Disk space required: 26.5gb
Disk space required during install: 53gb
Free Kontakt Player Included


----------



## quantum7

Yet another new string library didn't make me as excited as I thought I'd be today. Oh well! I'm sure it will be good though, like all their other string libraries are.


----------



## N.Caffrey

To me sounds really good, and different from the others. Well done! Christian is right, sometimes the right sounds and textures get you work, like OA evolutions did for me


----------



## givemenoughrope

This is exactly the kind of collection I want from SF. Keep em coming...


----------



## williemyers

Spitfire Team said:


> It's a game changing string library that (certainly for me anyway) enables me to compete against complex temp and produce zeitgeist strings from my home studio. It has won me two pitches already because it is so different. But the key is it is something I can write with, albeit amazing game changing compositions for me... It is not game changing on a tech level it is game changing on a compositional one and I can't wait for you guys to get it under your fingers to see.
> 
> cH


"_I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of string players suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced." ((ed: Oh, wait...that was Albion V!)) I fear something game-changing has happened._"
―Obi-Wan Kenobi, sensing the release of LCO Strings


----------



## noises on

jtnyc said:


> Just turn on your TV. The new Ford truck is a "game changer". The new iphone is a "game changer", blah blah blah. It's such a cliche at this point. It's right up there with "take it to the next level" or "next generation". It's advertising hype, and it works. Look at the amount of time and energy people put into speculating what this would be, in turn spinning and hyping the whole thing...


"Artesanal" and "bespoke" libraries are so yesterday.


----------



## noises on

noises on said:


> "Artesanal" and "bespoke" libraries are so yesterday.


Still got to give it to these guys, the best at their craft.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Beautiful sounding string library, but Trump is still President of the USA, so it didn't all change.


----------



## gsilbers

oh... I was hoping for that subscription model... but oh well. price is not bad for this new library.


----------



## windyweekend

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Where is the "Game Changer" Trailer? I missed it..I would like to understand more about this game changer...



I would argue this IS a game changer. I invested a lot in SSO which is great, but find myself talking to Directors who are looking for something a little edgier and more contemporary all the time, that I keep finding takes a lot of work to manufacture. That 'something new' feel seems to get harder and harder to find. Was planning on leveraging Albion IV for this type of stuff but it's way over the edge. This new library is bang on the money something I've seen a need for unless you want to spend a ton of time creating something similar manually. I'm willing to bet over the next couple of years this one becomes a big seller - unless we all want to add to the armies already out there who sound like Hans Zimmer (don't get me wrong - he's a genius, but there's way too many not finding their own sound/voice imo - This is the type of tool that will help you find it).


----------



## jtnyc

noises on said:


> Still got to give it to these guys, the best at their craft.


They do make some wonderful sounding libraries for sure. I've been looking at getting the Olafur Evo's for a while. This seems like it could cover some similar ground, but with more control and choices. Reading the details about this library got me excited, but listening to the demos did not. They sound quite processed, and the quiet wispy harmonic stuff (which is what I love - Olafur Evo's) sounds a bit harsh, not sweet and warm. It could just be the mix, but I'm not sold yet. Looking forward to an articulation walkthrough to steer me back in...


----------



## Niah2

I admire Spitfire for giving us new articulations and different sounding samples and not the same old stacs and spics, or flat sustains. 

Eagerly awaiting a detailed video walkthrough with all those different arts


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oooooh, this does sound wonderful! Looks like a must-buy to moi. Congratulations, Spitfire gang!


----------



## LamaRose

Sounds interesting... with such an extensive and unique articulation selection, please do as detailed a walkthrough as you can on this one.


----------



## jononotbono

windyweekend said:


> I would argue this IS a game changer. I invested a lot in SSO which is great, but find myself talking to Directors who are looking for something a little edgier and more contemporary all the time, that I keep finding takes a lot of work to manufacture. That 'something new' feel seems to get harder and harder to find. Was planning on leveraging Albion IV for this type of stuff but it's way over the edge. This new library is bang on the money something I've seen a need for unless you want to spend a ton of time creating something similar manually. I'm willing to bet over the next couple of years this one becomes a big seller - unless we all want to add to the armies already out there who sound like Hans Zimmer (don't get me wrong - he's a genius, but there's way too many not finding their own sound/voice imo - This is the type of tool that will help you find it).



I agree. Can't wait to buy this. Sounds brilliant. Funny enough I'm doing a pitch at the minute and it needs to be really edgy and unnerving and I am using Albion IV (amongst much of my own recorded audio) and twisting the samples out to get a sound I want. Any libraries that are unique or offer different articulations and playing styles are exciting (to me) and it's one reason why I bought Albion V as well. It's a complete production package for a specific vibe!


----------



## windyweekend

jononotbono said:


> I agree. Can't wait to buy this. Sounds brilliant. Funny enough I'm doing a pitch at the minute and it needs to be really edgy and unnerving and I am using Albion IV (amongst much of my own recorded audio) and twisting the samples out to get a sound I want. Any libraries that are unique or offer different articulations and playing styles are exciting (to me) and it's one reason why I bought Albion V as well. It's a complete production package for a specific vibe!


LCOS + Albion IV + CODA sounds like the perfect all-in TV scoring bundle to me


----------



## jononotbono

windyweekend said:


> LCOS + Albion IV + CODA sounds like the perfect all-in TV scoring bundle to me



Albion IV is a weapon of choice for sure ! It doesn't get much of mention and I'm guessing it's because it's very aleatoric and much of it is atonal but it's such an amazing mountain of Audio!

I think the perfect "all-in TV scoring bundle" is actually called the Spitfire Everything Bundle! If only it could be bought in instalments. Yeah, I know. Wishful thinking!


----------



## Zhao Shen

"It's all about to change"  WHAT COULD IT BE? ...Oh, another string library. How revolutionary.

I jest, of course. The library looks very cool, but the hyperbole on the teasers was a bit extreme. Marketing, man. Such a double-edged sword. Though perhaps that's just me being a cynic, since most people seem to enjoy both the teasers and the announcement.


----------



## Andrew_m

Very cool! Has a richer 'Tundra' sound. I'd really like to hear some single sounds before I make any move.


----------



## jamwerks

Some lovely music there in the demos! Never would have thought I wanted or needed arts like these, but those demos make me think I could be doing stuff with strings I never imagined.

That said, I recently bought Tundra but haven't yet had the opportunity to use it. Seems there might be some common ground here? Looking forward to the walk-through!

Congrats for another great product!!


----------



## alexmshore

Interested in seeing the walk through for this one too. Sounds good.


----------



## Mundano

I think Sonokinetic has already such of a _game changer _orchestral library, but phrased style + tutti vox


----------



## MA-Simon

Really great demo tracks! Wish I had the budget and the need for it at some point. Great that such fantastic Samples exist though.


----------



## Arbee

It's interesting how we all look for different things - I raced to the demos thinking Spitfire has finally produced "dry Sable in the studio" - oh well, sigh.


----------



## Vanni

From the sound of the demos I feel these type of patches could really jump to a "next level" playability if SA had some sort of engine like OT capsule poly switch, allowing for a Uber Easy blending and x-fading between different articulations/sounds while playing the same note/phrase.
I really feel that Capsule feature is something of a real game changer once you get into it, and this is exactly the kind of edgy sounds where it would shine imho.


----------



## ctsai89

where's my legato patches?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

finally a whole string library from your dry recording space. I am looking forward to in-action videos as I'm not shure what to think about some of the choices you made to the sections. but usually stuff that becomes quite clear in your videos


----------



## heisenberg

windyweekend said:


> LCOS + Albion IV + CODA sounds like the perfect all-in TV scoring bundle to me



What is CODA?


----------



## midiman

Would love to hear a walk-through to hear the individual sounds. Liked the demos a lot. It does have an edgier sound, and somehow refreshing. Walk-through please!


----------



## windyweekend

heisenberg said:


> What is CODA?


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/coda/


----------



## Musicam

Oh my God! Now I wach the new product and BOOM! Amazing! This product and all makes me happy. Spitfire Audio is Development and Investigation.


----------



## desert

Musicam said:


> Oh my God! Now I wtach the new product and BOOM! Amazing! This product and all makes me happy. Spitfire Audio is Development and Investigation.



Sometimes I actually think you work for Spitefire Marketing based on your posts...


----------



## Musicam

No, I only try to explain in my bad english my feelings. Wrong! Sorry if your understand this.  I love this company like you love this and others companies. Good day for you.


----------



## Quasar

The demos sound absolutely fantastic. Would very much like to see a comprehensive walkthrough video...


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys,

We naturally will be doing our full compliment of walkthroughs, 'in actions' and other insights into the library before its release and during the promo period.

Best.

CH


----------



## Musicam

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## ryanstrong

The sound is amazing, had me at Jonny Greenwood / There Will Be Blood references in the bio. BUT what I also LOVE is the artwork for this cover. Good work Spitfire on the branding of this product. Would buy just because of the art.


----------



## feck

While I am not a fan of the uber-hype with which Spitfire has now become synonymous, I preordered this. Damn if the concept and demos aren't killer.


----------



## Musicam

The ears speak


----------



## windyweekend

ryanstrong said:


> The sound is amazing, had me at Jonny Greenwood / There Will Be Blood references in the bio. BUT what I also LOVE is the artwork for this cover. Good work Spitfire on the branding of this product. Would buy just because of the art.


They have done a great job, but I do still miss Roger Fenton's Crimea stills...


----------



## kurtvanzo

Let us know when you have walkthroughs, especially the shorts arts.


----------



## Neifion

Quite curious about the "Long Snores" articulations!


----------



## Lode_Runner

For the purposes of composing works that can be reproduced by an orchestra, it'd be good to know how twitchy, woozy, snores etc are performed using real strings. Is it likely there will be information about that in the walk-throughs or manual (do Spitfire do those) or the information bubbles from the GUI?


----------



## Vastman

I found myself emoting...singing...in a uniquely interesting and passionate way to Paul's composition and with that, I am already captivated... a lovely quiver holding the arrows of change.

I'm leaning more and more to that which evokes my inner spirit... and ya have a winner here.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks for all this lovely feedback, we're so very excited about this project, a real departure for us. As a consequence we're really keen for anyone buying to really understand what they're getting into so I can assure you we're editing an absolute host of material, walkthoughs, in actions, some amazing incites into the band etc etc so that everyone fully understands the product, and of course with VI-C being our Bethlehem, we'll be certain to post here first!


----------



## ryanstrong

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks for all this lovely feedback, we're so very excited about this project, a real departure for us. As a consequence we're really keen for anyone buying to really understand what they're getting into so I can assure you we're editing an absolute host of material, walkthoughs, in actions, some amazing incites into the band etc etc so that everyone fully understands the product, and of course with VI-C being *our Bethlehem*, we'll be certain to post here first!


Now your marketing makes sense with *SMC*.... Spitfire Messiah Complex.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

man, this or Tundra? My wallet can only handle one atm!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team

*S*pitfire *M*anagement *C*ode, its our internal system for giving every product a unique code, LCO is product no. 140.


----------



## Kejero

Spitfire Team said:


> *S*pitfire *M*anagement *C*ode, its our internal system for giving every product a unique code, LCO is product no. 140.


Haha, that's gotta be so anti-climactic to a LOT of people :D


----------



## noises on

feck said:


> While I am not a fan of the uber-hype with which Spitfire has now become synonymous, I preordered this. Damn if the concept and demos aren't killer.


As long as hype and product outcome match there can be no harm done.


----------



## jamwerks

So it seems then there will also be WW's and brass in the future. It'll be interesting to hear what those will sound like!


----------



## Tatu

Kejero said:


> Haha, that's gotta be so anti-climactic to a LOT of people :D


I'm sure it's just as ground breaking, game changing and innovative to some as anything SF produces. No debate.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Love the textures. Is it acoustic? because from the trailers I thought it was electronic, or rather heavily processed strings..


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Scenario 1:
Spitfire announces: _Trumpish rhetoric _A Real Game changer is coming... _It's gonna be a great thing. Really great thing!_
Announcement day: A string lib. is launched
Public: Yaaawn! Yeah right! Another string library....bitch... moan... snide remarks...

Scenario 2:
Spitfire announces: Another string library is coming...
Announcement day: A string lib. is launched
Public: WOW, now I didn't see that coming! This is a real game changer because...___fill in public euphoria about new sets of esoteric articulations.

Result: Higher sales figures from the word go!

Take it as a free advice Spitfire. If you want to reimburse me with a set of your libraries, feel free to contact me. I am a customer already as you know.

Best
Georg R. Baumann


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thing is GR we're more excited and enthusiastic than you suggest. You say Hype, I say excited bunch of composers using a new piece of kit and going 'this is a f***ing game changer!" high fives, group hugs all round, can't wait til you all get your hands on it as well. Whilst it may not be a conceptual or tech game change it is an artistic one for our fellow craftspeople!


----------



## Jaap

Spitfire Team said:


> Thing is GR we're more excited and enthusiastic than you suggest. You say Hype, I say excited bunch of composers using a new piece of kit and going 'this is a f***ing game changer!" high fives, group hugs all round, can't wait til you all get your hands on it as well. Whilst it may not be a conceptual or tech game change it is an artistic one for our fellow craftspeople!



I am just speaking from my perspective, but here is my view.
First of all let me say I admire the work you do. It's great, no doubt or any comment/critic on that, let that be clear 
But when I saw the announcement it sort of backfired to me and even more when I received a mail to announce the announcement. Of course I can choose to ignore it and so I did, but the annoyance kept hanging in the back of my head.
When I listen to the demos I really like what I am hearing, my cup of tea so to say, but the annoyance of all that became before makes me almost not want to like the library, which is a shame of course since you guys spend an incredible amount of time in developping it and even more if it is something that is actually something I do like.
Just pointing out my point of view and what this kind of marketing can do as well.

As said as in the opening, I am just one guy and how it feels for me is not a general feeling or that you should change strategy based on this and I am fully aware that you can never satisfy every person, but just wanting to give you guys some (constructive) feedback.


----------



## Musicam

I imagine that you will complement in the future with another sections of this type of orchestra...


----------



## windyweekend

You've got a new product that will give composers a cool and edgy uniqueness to their work. Being cool and edgy with the marketing is exactly what had to be done with this, so I personally think the marketing was well played. This is a classic Michael Jackson Super Bowl build up (where he stood still for a full 90 seconds doing absolutely nothing but built the crowd up to a frenzy). Anyone who's tried deep sampling their own piano - still wip for me :0( - will appreciate the amount of work that went into something like this. It's all about to change - it looks to me like Spitfire just left the safe and narrow A road (they've already built it) and have now gone off into the woods. I, for one, think it will be an interesting journey and don't mind if they announce it on the back of a plane or a new brand of toilet paper - it makes things a little more interesting than everyone else (which is why we're all reading this thread...)


----------



## procreative

I am curious, without seeing a walkthrough how this differs from the Olafur Arnalds EVO or even the Mural EVO? Seems from first listen broadly along the same lines.

For me thats where the "game changer" pre-launch hype does not quite stack up. I would say the EVOs were the game changers and this is more of the same.

It does sound good, just not that different.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I find the current SF LCS demos have the same overall feel. It would be very interesting, to hear some additional demos that offer more variety, especially using the shorter articulations, at a faster tempo, and use some different articulations that create another sonic flavor.

The current demos sound great, but focus on the dark-slow-kind of ambient flavor.

I think the walkthrough video will surely help us discover this library, but some additional demos that offer more variety will be appreciated, and very helpful as well.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## prodigalson

procreative said:


> I am curious, without seeing a walkthrough how this differs from the Olafur Arnalds EVO or even the Mural EVO? Seems from first listen broadly along the same lines.
> 
> For me thats where the "game changer" pre-launch hype does not quite stack up. I would say the EVOs were the game changers and this is more of the same.
> 
> It does sound good, just not that different.



Well, for one there are a variety of short notes. Also, articulations the *Evo*lve over a period of time are useful in certain contexts. Sometimes, tho you just want an ensemble PLAYING the articulation.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Spitfire Team said:


> Thing is GR we're more excited and enthusiastic than you suggest. You say Hype, I say excited bunch of composers using a new piece of kit and going 'this is a f***ing game changer!" high fives, group hugs all round, can't wait til you all get your hands on it as well. Whilst it may not be a conceptual or tech game change it is an artistic one for our fellow craftspeople!



Didn't suggest you're not enthusiastic, but that there is a difference between enthusiasm and on purpose, superfluous exaggeration. Clickbait! What others here expressed as good marketing, it is not. On the contrary, you most certainly are loosing sales by pushing that same old game, over and over again.

If I would be your venture capitalist, I would have Christian, no offence really not, get out of the public realm, and avoid this kind of clickbait, as it is damaging scalability in the long term, and salami tactics only work on a short time scale.

No hard feelings, I am just being dead honest here!

Best
G


----------



## maclaine

Why is it that in absolutely every Spitfire related commercial thread, the pattern goes:

- Mysterious build up
- Excited speculation
- Announcement
- Griping that wild speculation was off/frustration with how the marketing build up was done

???

This has been going on for a couple years now. What other behavior and result are you expecting from this company based on how they've done things in the past? They make incredible sample libraries at a blistering pace, always offering something new and unique in areas that are well worn, and are very particular with how they present them. How many other companies are trying to push the boundaries of traditional orchestral sample libraries? If their latest sample library doesn't appeal to you, don't buy it. The people that it does appeal to will and will probably be happy they did so.


----------



## ryanstrong

maclaine said:


> Why is it that in absolutely every Spitfire related commercial thread, the pattern goes:
> 
> - Mysterious build up
> - Excited speculation
> - Announcement
> - Griping that wild speculation was off/frustration with how the marketing build up was done
> 
> ???
> 
> This has been going on for a couple years now. What other behavior and result are you expecting from this company based on how they've done things in the past? They make incredible sample libraries at a blistering pace, always offering something new and unique in areas that are well worn, and are very particular with how they present them. How many other companies are trying to push the boundaries of traditional orchestral sample libraries? If their latest sample library doesn't appeal to you, don't buy it. The people that it does appeal to will and will probably be happy they did so.



Haters gonna hate... that's why.


----------



## ryanstrong

Jaap said:


> I received a mail to announce the announcement. Of course I can choose to ignore it and so I did, but the annoyance kept hanging in the back of my head.



First @Jaap very thoughtful response. I appreciated reading your thought pattern.

But as it relates to announcing the announcement... for ME and how _I_ read it it was something liken to that as announcing the time of a press conference. It didn't bother me.

What would bother me is if there was all this marketing stuff and their products sucked. Their products are the opposite of suck. They are best-in-class products.


----------



## iobaaboi

I suppose everyone is entitled to their own take but I really don't understand the backlash to the marketing approach. It is incredibly tough to set yourself apart in any market these days, so I applaud the whole team at Spitfire for doing so with their products and everything surrounding them. 

Speaking from my personal experience, I was excited to wait for the announcement. When I finally saw the new library, I admittedly freaked out. As a huge fan of Radiohead and Jonny Greenwood's various works and scores with the LCO, I couldn't believe it. There are very few products the announcement could have announced that would inspire an instant pre-order from me and the LCO library was one I didn't even see coming. 

So thank you Spitfire Team, well done! 

Brayden


----------



## Kejero

The problem is that we are bombarded with hyperbolic language on a daily basis. Click-bait article headers, advertisements, that POTUS guy. Many people tend to become numb to it, or worse, irritated. For me that kind of language has zero effect, and that's a shame when a developer is genuinely excited and proud of their achievement: there are no words left in the dictionary to convey that message, because they've been abused to sell turds.

It's also worth mentioning that a lot of developers, and creators of any kind, really genuinely ARE excited about their latest achievement. They know the project inside out, they know exactly where it excels, and they FEEL that excellence even though a lot of that cleverness is under the hood and wouldn't be apparent to outsiders. They've been living and breathing that project, they've struggled and then felt immense relief and joy when they succeeded in solving another piece of the puzzle. And while every tiny bit that makes their project awesome is clear and obvious to them, someone with a fresh perspective and no insider knowledge will look at it quite differently. And more often than not the majority of people will simply not share that level of enthousiasm.

I for one have been hoping for "a more playable EVO" ever since I started playing around with those beauties, so I'm really looking forward to those walkthroughs.


----------



## playz123

G.R. Baumann said:


> I would have Christian, no offence really not, get out of the public realm, and avoid this kind of clickbait, as it is damaging scalability in the long term, and salami tactics only work on a short time scale!


Few will ever condemn honesty, and it is admirable, but also can't agree with you on that point, G.R. Actually, I welcome, with open arms, Christian's (and Paul's) participation in ALL aspects of their company, and certainly do not consider their teasers or whatever as click-bait. No one is forcing anyone to offer comments or speculate. Most of that just comes from people who just enjoy that sort of thing.  Even if one does question their approach, Spitfire is a company that delivers...and they also have some of the best products on the market. Personally, I have no complaints about their marketing and hope Paul and Christian NEVER stop participating here, or in anything else. I've learned much from their input in so many ways. Hope you agree with at least some of that. Cheers!


----------



## TeamLeader

Well said Playz


----------



## Spitfire Team

G.R. Baumann said:


> Didn't suggest you're not enthusiastic, but that there is a difference between enthusiasm and on purpose, superfluous exaggeration. Clickbait! What others here expressed as good marketing, it is not. On the contrary, you most certainly are loosing sales by pushing that same old game, over and over again.
> 
> If I would be your venture capitalist, I would have Christian, no offence really not, get out of the public realm, and avoid this kind of clickbait, as it is damaging scalability in the long term, and salami tactics only work on a short time scale.
> 
> No hard feelings, I am just being dead honest here!
> 
> Best
> G



But GR, an investor just bought into SF for a huge sum, and whilst PT runs the production side of things, arguably the most important aspect of the business, I've designed the product packs (up until 2 years ago), have written the prose for every product, have sat on panels, produced the journals, done the seminars, and.... have hung out here and defended our name. I introduced this investor to PT, and we're now three...

I really hate doing this, but GR it is evident you're wrong, because this VC seemed to like our approach... and was one of many many VCs lining up to invest in a business that is ethical, growing and exciting.

What I love is that VI-C is a community of like-minded people, what I hate about VI-C is that it seems capable of 'splitting' known entities (two jobbing composers) into some kind of corporate vampires.

I will have to adjust my enthusiasm for this forum in future, but you guys know me, I'm here all the time, I post childishly enthusiastic cribs on Youtube, I do stupid Quicktips from my man cave in my garden.

I don't want the board's sympathy for the battering we get here from time to time, BUT as I said earlier, AS A COMPOSER I think this new product is a game changer. Based on experience first and direct evidence second, today I won my third pitch by using this product, because it helps me deliver my music in a different vernacular.

But other than that... it _is_ just another string library.



Best.

CX.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Spitfire Team said:


> I will have to adjust my enthusiasm for this forum in future, but you guys know me, I'm here all the time, I post childishly enthusiastic cribs on Youtube, I do stupid Quicktips from my man cave in my garden.


please don't stop your enthousiasm her on VIC or anywhere. Ignore the grumbling member and be welcomed with your great products for those who want to use them.
As you once said" it is your train set too".


----------



## Quasar

iobaaboi said:


> I suppose everyone is entitled to their own take but I really don't understand the backlash to the marketing approach. It is incredibly tough to set yourself apart in any market these days, so I applaud the whole team at Spitfire for doing so with their products and everything surrounding them.
> 
> Speaking from my personal experience, I was excited to wait for the announcement. When I finally saw the new library, I admittedly freaked out. As a huge fan of Radiohead and Jonny Greenwood's various works and scores with the LCO, I couldn't believe it. There are very few products the announcement could have announced that would inspire an instant pre-order from me and the LCO library was one I didn't even see coming.
> 
> So thank you Spitfire Team, well done!
> 
> Brayden



Well-said. I do understand people believing the marketing to be hype-infused and perhaps over the top (it's an approach that doesn't particularly wow me either.) But so effing what? Who cares? Your're buying a sample library, not an ad campaign.

Plus, it should be noted that SA puts out some of the very best video tutorials on the planet, free for everyone to be inspired by, learn from and enjoy. These videos may promote their products, but also serve as wonderful educational tools for anyone who chooses to avail themselves of them. So no complaints about Spitfire's PR outreach here.


----------



## JonSolo

Right. Marketing is marketing. It is like our music...it is in the ear of the beholder. We could do something we think is extraordinary and one of our contemporaries comes along and shoots it down. That makes it neither glorious nor does it make it crap. It means nothing in the big picture and what you get out of it is just that...yours.

And this library...is now mine! Was there an actual release date for it? Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Ron Kords

Spitfire Team said:


> But GR, an investor just bought into SF for a huge sum, and whilst PT runs the production side of things, arguably the most important aspect of the business, I've designed the product packs (up until 2 years ago), have written the prose for every product, have sat on panels, produced the journals, done the seminars, and.... have hung out here and defended our name. I introduced this investor to PT, and we're now three...
> 
> I really hate doing this, but GR it is evident you're wrong, because this VC seemed to like our approach... and was one of many many VCs lining up to invest in a business that is ethical, growing and exciting.
> 
> What I love is that VI-C is a community of like-minded people, what I hate about VI-C is that it seems capable of 'splitting' known entities (two jobbing composers) into some kind of corporate vampires.
> 
> I will have to adjust my enthusiasm for this forum in future, but you guys know me, I'm here all the time, I post childishly enthusiastic cribs on Youtube, I do stupid Quicktips from my man cave in my garden.
> 
> I don't want the board's sympathy for the battering we get here from time to time, BUT as I said earlier, AS A COMPOSER I think this new product is a game changer. Based on experience first and direct evidence second, today I won my third pitch by using this product, because it helps me deliver my music in a different vernacular.
> 
> But other than that... it _is_ just another string library.
> 
> 
> 
> Best.
> 
> CX.


Christian, 

I hope I speak for many when I say you shouldn't limit your enthusiasm. You've every right to shout from the rooftops about your products - they're great. 

You and Paul could easily retreat and enjoy a quiet (?!) life away from here but you don't - to all our benefit. I'm pretty sure 95% of your sales are from people who don't even know about this place - you don't have to hang out here and a lot of us get that and really enjoy the first hand insights about your company, products and musical musings....

Unfortunately you and Paul are not anonymous here - not something I envy!

Good luck. Carry on!!!


----------



## Ron Kords

Tugboat said:


> Well-said. I do understand people believing the marketing to be hype-infused and perhaps over the top (it's an approach that doesn't particularly wow me either.) But so effing what? Who cares? Your're buying a sample library, not an ad campaign.
> 
> Plus, it should be noted that SA puts out some of the very best video tutorials on the planet, free for everyone to be inspired by, learn from and enjoy. These videos may promote their products, but also serve as wonderful educational tools for anyone who chooses to avail themselves of them. So no complaints about Spitfire's PR outreach here.


Great shout re' the tutorials!!


----------



## jononotbono

People getting chastised for being enthusiastic and getting excited! Hilarious. Keep the teaser videos and amazing Spitfire products coming. SA's interaction with customers is a great thing!


----------



## JonSolo

So again, do we have a release date?


----------



## Soundhound

Seems a tempest in a teapot from my pov. I've worked in advertising my whole adult life and whoever their ad agency is—whether it's an outside agency or if it's inhouse—does an incredible job. Of course having a great client with a great product makes life easier... Regardless, I think the work is tasteful, smart, insightful and brilliantly executed.

I have a very low threshold for hype and bullshit (I know, bad career choice! ) and I think they could wind up alienating some people with overpromises, but I haven't had that reaction to their stuff at all. First, I take it all with a grain (or shakerfull) of salt, and second the promotional materials they create really do show a deep and heartfelt interest in the field. The branded content (creepy advertising term) stuff they do including the Cribs series, interviews with composers, videos in which Christian and Paul show various ways of using the libraries etc. I've found fascinating and educational as I've been learning to become a working composer. I also find their enthusiasm infectious and uplifting.


----------



## heisenberg

Holy Mother of Pearl!!

I just listened to the demo tracks for LCOS. All four tracks are well done. Just blown away by the aching beauty of Paul Saunderson's piece and to the notably _non-bombastic_ percussive opening to Hugh Brunt's piece. This does showcase what can be done with this library and where it sits in the aesthetic landscape of sampled cinematic & string libraries.


----------



## MarcelM

if a product is really really good it doesnt need too much marketing or am i wrong?
take css for example. it came out of nowhere and BOOM... but since alot of people like it here its alright i guess.
does that teaser marketing thing really increase sales in the end? not sure.


----------



## jamwerks

Spitfire Team said:


> ...I will have to adjust my enthusiasm for this forum in future...


That's arguably the only thing that you shouldn't do. We're all over-excitable and childish, that's a positive trait, and common amoung creative people.

You should just (imo) know to blow-off situations like this, knowing that it's all part of the virtual-reality of exchanges on forums.

Keep-up the great work, and the enthusiasm!


----------



## feck

The demo piece by Harnek Mudhar is simply amazing...beautiful writing and choices of articulations.


----------



## playz123

JonSolo said:


> So again, do we have a release date?


February 23rd....it's posted on the product page.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/london-contemporary-orchestra-strings/


----------



## JonSolo

Thanks, I see it now. Totally had tunnel vision once I heard the demos ha!


----------



## synthpunk

I would not be surprised if some of the backlash is motivated by other developers who from what I understand are not doing as well as they have in the past.


----------



## robgb

Heroix said:


> but since alot of people like it here its alright i guess.
> does that teaser marketing thing really increase sales in the end?


I don't know the answer to that, but as a customer I find it annoying as all hell, especially when the product being teased turns out to be a bit underwhelming in my opinion. I'm not saying it isn't great. If it lives up to the one Spitfire product I own, I'm sure it'll be great. But based on the tease, I was expecting Jesus to descend from the heavens playing a harp.


----------



## MarcelM

robgb said:


> I don't know the answer to that, but as a customer I find it annoying as all hell, especially when the product being teased turns out to be a bit underwhelming in my opinion. I'm not saying it isn't great. If it lives up to the one Spitfire product I own, I'm sure it'll be great. But based on the tease, I was expecting Jesus to descend from the heavens playing a harp.



agree


----------



## procreative

I am hoping for some definitive breakdown of what makes this product different from previous EVOS and even Tundra?

Compare the below:

Mural EVO


EVO Olafur Arnalds


LCO Strings


No malice intended, just would like more background as to what makes it different as Mural EVO has playable patches as do most of the EVOS.


----------



## playz123

Let's wait for the walk through before doing comparisons, shall we?  I expect all will become clear shortly.


----------



## Lode_Runner

heisenberg said:


> Holy Mother of Pearl!!
> 
> I just listened to the demo tracks for LCOS. All four tracks are well done.


There's actually five tracks there. You need to click the 'one more' at the bottom of the rectangle that surrounds the tracks. If you can't see 'one more' you need to refresh the page (sometimes it doesn't load properly)


----------



## charlieclouser

Despite spending way too much time at the Spitfire booth at NAMM, I'm completely (and pleasantly) surprised by this one! 

Really looking forward to this - the Evo series and Tundra have quickly become my favorite orchestral libraries of all time, and this looks like it will be sort of a more conventional approach to extended / progressive / weird articulations and playing techniques. I must say I'm a bit overdosed on "normal" orchestral libraries by now, but I'm really psyched about this one. Nicely done, gents!


----------



## heisenberg

Lode_Runner said:


> There's actually five tracks there. You need to click the 'one more' at the bottom of the rectangle that surrounds the tracks. If you can't see 'one more' you need to refresh the page (sometimes it doesn't load properly)



Wow! That piece was wild. Moved my bits.


----------



## windyweekend

charlieclouser said:


> Despite spending way too much time at the Spitfire booth at NAMM, I'm completely (and pleasantly) surprised by this one!
> 
> Really looking forward to this - the Evo series and Tundra have quickly become my favorite orchestral libraries of all time, and this looks like it will be sort of a more conventional approach to extended / progressive / weird articulations and playing techniques. I must say I'm a bit overdosed on "normal" orchestral libraries by now, but I'm really psyched about this one. Nicely done, gents!


Awesome job on the Pines demo btw - really showed the power of evos when in the right hands (plus of course a large industrial vibrating plate machine !).


----------



## LamaRose

Spitfire Team said:


> ...and of course with VI-C being our Bethlehem...



And sometimes your Sodom & Gomorrah, lol.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

robgb said:


> based on the tease, I was expecting Jesus to descend from the heavens playing a harp.


They already have a harp library. But they already had a string library or two, so who knows?


----------



## Takuto

Can't wait this 
But don't you guys need Vc and Cb separated for more flexibility?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Spitfire Team said:


> I really hate doing this, but GR it is evident you're wrong



I hope you're right. Good Luck!

Best
G


----------



## Jaap

synthpunk said:


> I would not be surprised if some of the backlash is motivated by other developers who from what I understand are not doing as well as they have in the past.



Just to try to avoid any misconception about this here. I hope you are not saying that the people who give (normal and constructive) feedback on that this way of advertising is not working for them (me included) are being motivated by other devs? 
I probably read it wrong (and I do hope so).

Anyway, also want to say it's nice that this is working out for so many other people and that's of course a great thing and looking forward to see this library coming along


----------



## tokatila

One should remember, that the worst marketing is when no-one cares. And you can't ever please everyone, except when no-one cares.


----------



## Andrajas

Has a cool tone! About to start a project which I think this library would be great for! However, I'm a poor student, Dammit!


----------



## will_m

Love the idea behind this library, right up my street and I'm always looking for samples that can give me something more than the standard articulations and playing styles. Will wait for the walkthrough before purchasing but looks the wallet is going to take a battering this month!


----------



## dhlkid

Just wondering, will LCO Brass, Woodwind & Percussion coming soon?


----------



## Quasar

will_m said:


> Love the idea behind this library, right up my street and I'm always looking for samples that can give me something more than the standard articulations and playing styles. Will wait for the walkthrough before purchasing but looks the wallet is going to take a battering this month!



You're one step ahead of me. I ADORE the demos, but they don't yet make it clear to me exactly what the idea behind this library is or how it's specifically implemented in the UI (though I suppose I have a rough, imaginary idea). I too am waiting for walkthroughs, and - unless I am surprised in some unforeseen, negative way - my default inclination is to try and pull some cash together and purchase LCO Strings while it is at the intro price.

The SA site says recorded "on our dry stage", so I assume this means that this library will be less airy, more "close & up-front" and thus presumably more versatile than the Albions et al recorded in the Air Studio? I am 100% happy with the Albion sound as-is, but for this library a more neutral, drier starting point makes sense to me, if I'm interpreting this correctly.


----------



## Whatisvalis

The intro offer runs until March 9th so plenty of time yet. Hopefully the videos will drop Monday.


----------



## jamwerks

Didn't we see pictures of a percussion section posted here (from Facebook) recently? Maybe there's yet another orchestral percussion library in the works!


----------



## StatKsn

I must say those demo pieces are EXCELLENT ones that I would just repeatedly listen to every once in a while.


----------



## LamaRose

Christian and the guys are pretty good sports, imho... at least they're prudent enough and properly thick-skinned to keep entering Sodom to post their viewpoints... unlike some other developers.


----------



## Hafer

Spitfire Team said:


> an investor just bought into SF for a huge s_um_


This for companies is more often a (unforefeen) game changer than not. I really hope, you chose well.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Tugboat said:


> You're one step ahead of me. I ADORE the demos, but they don't yet make it clear to me exactly what the idea behind this library is or how it's specifically implemented in the UI (though I suppose I have a rough, imaginary idea). I too am waiting for walkthroughs, and - unless I am surprised in some unforeseen, negative way - my default inclination is to try and pull some cash together and purchase LCO Strings while it is at the intro price.
> 
> The SA site says recorded "on our dry stage", so I assume this means that this library will be less airy, more "close & up-front" and thus presumably more versatile than the Albions et al recorded in the Air Studio? I am 100% happy with the Albion sound as-is, but for this library a more neutral, drier starting point makes sense to me, if I'm interpreting this correctly.



Hi Tugboat,

There's some close ups of the GUI in the user manual which is already online:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/spitfire-w...onContemporaryOrchestraStrings_UserManual.pdf

The dry stage is the same as the one we used for our 'Artisan' soloist series. We're really happy with the sound, there is a 'sense' of space, but you're right it is about as up front and intimate as you can get. This means it can get quite gnarly.

Best.

CH


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Hafer said:


> This for companies is more often a (unforefeen) game changer than not. I really hope, you chose well.



Very very true, this is as crucial as it gets! You don't ask for VC cash for no purpose. You rather scale up, and that is questionable to a certain degree, or your projections have some "hidden jokers", certain amount of risk, and high yield. I would guess the latter is the case here. 

In either case, some VC's will drop cash on certain projects alone, others will want to have a rather strong word in management as well. Beats me, I had a feeling they are going that route at the moment, hence I posted my critique. However you take it, once you're "married", it has to work as expected.

@Spitfire: At a glance, this library comes across as highly usuable and appears to evoke very emotive character.

Congrats! 

However, as others mentioned rightly, strong similiarities to other SA's enter "the ear of the behearer".


----------



## N.Caffrey

G.R. Baumann said:


> Very very true, this is as crucial as it gets! You don't ask for VC cash for no purpose. You rather scale up, and that is questionable to a certain degree, or your projections have some "hidden jokers", certain amount of risk, and high yield. I would guess the latter is the case here.
> 
> In either case, some VC's will drop cash on certain projects alone, others will want to have a rather strong word in management as well. Beats me, I had a feeling they are going that route at the moment, hence I posted my critique. However you take it, once you're "married", it has to work as expected.
> 
> @Spitfire: At a glance, this library comes across as highly usuable and appears to evoke very emotive character.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> However, as others mentioned rightly, strong similiarities to other SA's enter "the ear of the behearer".



What if the investor was..HZ?


----------



## Hafer

N.Caffrey said:


> What if the investor was..HZ?


Then you can be sure that new libraries enter the market only after they've been exploited thoroughly by the investor.


----------



## mac

Hafer said:


> Then you can be sure that new libraries enter the market only after they've been exploited thoroughly by the investor.



And the developer!


----------



## tokatila

mac said:


> And the developer!





Hafer said:


> Then you can be sure that new libraries enter the market only after they've been exploited thoroughly by the investor.



It would be funny to hear HZ then say that he won his 3rd pitch with the new Z-Brass Collection.


----------



## europa_io

It's not HZ unless he's proxied it to a London-based mainly property investor with existing interests in Tileyard and many other things, whose name you can easily find through Google.


----------



## europa_io

With a multi-million pound investment I hope some of the money goes towards providing a much faster download experience for customers. There's clearly enough capital sloshing around to put some coins in the meter. Spitfire download speed is woeful compared to similarly scaled companies in the same kind of market: 8dio, VSL, Toontrack. Please don't keep the pride in ethics of wealth distribution only on the makers and vendors side.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

N.Caffrey said:


> What if the investor was..HZ?



Interesting thought! What I even more wonder though is what they need the cash for. I have an idea about that, but time will tell.

In case Hans would be the Investor, I could imagine more of his humongous amount of samples to hit the market at some stage.

If it's just scalability, then I can see a cloud based service around the corner. But would they really need VC capital for such endeavour? May be, Christians outfit seems to come from some of the snobbish expensive London outlets. You know, past century Tweed style with a modern twist, at premium price.

Or perhaps they bought Vienna Symphonic Library and the Hall that Herb had built?! ROFL 

Anywyas, back to topic.... and again, seems a nice library in deed, albeit certainly no game changer.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Walkthrough?


----------



## JT

Hopefully this un-named investor can suggest that it's time to update the Solo strings. That's the one piece of the Air Studio strings that's lacking.


----------



## Mundano

Mundano said:


> I think Sonokinetic has already such of a _game changer _orchestral library, but phrased style + tutti vox


Ok. First of all, congratulations for the new library. Hard work would have been invested into it. But for the sake of _game changer_ concept im watching this trend now: first SF EVOs, then Scream, then Sonokinetic tutti vox, then 8dio Cage's V.I.s, then Sonokinetic Expressivo, then SF LCOS (almost spelled _locos_ = the crazy in spanish)...


----------



## alexklingle

Very cool sounding library. 

Hmmm debating between this, Albion Tundra, or the olafur arnalds library. Basically one of those non conventional libraries to add a different flair. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rohann

Have to add myself to the chorus of "what makes this different?". If I owned them I'm sure I could answer, and while I'm sure they'll all eventually find their way in, I'm extremely curious as to what about it makes Christian call it a departure from what they normally do (not skeptically, mind you, but with libraries like Uist and Tundra I'd really like to know how it's different -- is it mostly in the way it was recorded, i.e. much drier? Or is it something about the articulations, etc themselves?).


----------



## jamwerks

alexklingle said:


> Very cool sounding library.
> 
> Hmmm debating between this, Albion Tundra, or the olafur arnalds library. Basically one of those non conventional libraries to add a different flair.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Tundra seems to be for the quiet things, & Olafur is solists I believe. This might me pp-ff and medium size ensembles.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Rohann,

It enables me to do stuff I've never been able to do with samples before, to achieve a fresh and daring approach to my compositions, where I had failed in the past. It enables me to write but in a challenging way that is instant, without me having to call up string players to demo stuff for me. Its solves the problem of being presented with super cool temp and having to try and beat it with samples first before booking the players. This is where I have failed in the past.

I am now thinking I should have added the prefix "for me" before game changer, but I'm speaking very much on a coalface, compositional level. The libs you mention don't fit into this mould and whilst they're all heading in a similar direction, this is a strings library dedicated to a unique and brilliant and super cool stylie.

Walkthroughs, in actions, and a contextual piece from me coming soon (I'm combining this bad boy and Masse, and it is literally kicking off).

Best.

CH


----------



## alexklingle

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Rohann,
> 
> It enables me to do stuff I've never been able to do with samples before, to achieve a fresh and daring approach to my compositions, where I had failed in the past. It enables me to write but in a challenging way that is instant, without me having to call up string players to demo stuff for me. Its solves the problem of being presented with super cool temp and having to try and beat it with samples first before booking the players. This is where I have failed in the past.
> 
> I am now thinking I should have added the prefix "for me" before game changer, but I'm speaking very much on a coalface, compositional level. The libs you mention don't fit into this mould and whilst they're all heading in a similar direction, this is a strings library dedicated to a unique and brilliant and super cool stylie.
> 
> Walkthroughs, in actions, and a contextual piece from me coming soon (I'm combining this bad boy and Masse, and it is literally kicking off).
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Hey Christian, 

Great insight. Sounds like a really useful library. I guess I'll have to wait till the walkthroughs for a more in depth look. 

Also by the way, contrary to some in the thread, I really love what you do over at Spitfire. Very cool how engaging you are with the community, and the tutorials you post are great. 

Looking forward to more great libraries


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Alex.... this is a big year for us (more info about that soon)...


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Alex.... this is a big year for us (more info about that soon)...


it surely is - it's your 10 year anniversary. 
You could try however to emphasize _why_ it is a game changer for you over the whole pre-announcement campaign instead of focusing on _that_ it is a game changer.
Really in my Opinion the best marketnig Videos you are doing are those in which we can see what These libraries add to your workflow and Sound Palette.


----------



## Kejero

Take your time, Christian. You still have an entire Sunday night.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Well Rocking, we were teasing at first, now we've announced, and next we will release all of the detailed walkthroughs and in actions, and I am currently editing a contextual one where I use it with other libs and stuff, and thereafter still plenty of time to buy at promo once it is released and other people leave their opinions here. Its just a process that after, as you have spotted, 10 years, guarantees the best success for us:

1. Hey chaps, something's coming and it's xxxx (insert our headline thought here ie for Tundra "mossy")
2. This is what it is going to be
3. This is what it is
4. Downloads away!
5. Promo ends today!

CH


----------



## Quasar

Spitfire Team said:


> ...thereafter still plenty of time to buy at promo once it is released and other people leave their opinions here...



The way you arrange the timing–we don't have to buy sight unseen to get the promo price–is much appreciated.


----------



## Niah2

I must say that stuff like the EVO's, Olafur evolutions and Tundra have been hugely important for me. They have changed my music and have taken it to new directions that was not possible before. Nothing in the market sounds like this. They have also inspired and influenced me in the building of my private library. 

Don't know if this will be the case with this new product but I'm looking for the videos.


----------



## Musicam

This confirm me the rule.


----------



## jeffc

This looks awesome - and I purchased 10 seconds after hearing the demos. So whatever it is, I'm on board. Love using smaller sections. Question - and I'm sure it will be apparent soon enough - but is this a stand-alone library with the usual sustains/spic, etc. or is this just its own set of specialized articulations to be used with other libraries. I don't care either way and am anxious to try it, just curious. I suppose will find out later this week. Awesome stuff..


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Jeffc

I can understand It's quite difficult to ascertain this from the artic list as it's far from conventional! In my personal opinion it has a mixture of articulations from pretty straight forward sounding to really very extreme. However the key for me is every artic has a very curated edge and because every note range of every artic has been really performed according to the response of the instruments it is both playable and musical. It feels like there is a band responding and interpreting your composition as opposed to leading you on and commanding what you write if you know what I mean?

There are other 'challenging' techniques libs out there (including some of our own) but I find their use quite niche within one's workflow. This is a library that could be used as standalone. It is readjusting how I work and as we speak I'm working on a contextual demo, it blends with things like SSS really well, but when I mute SSS I don't know, I'm probably not there yet, but I think I like the sound more, the honesty of a smaller section doesn't seem to lack the power, so its going to really mix up the way I work.

Thanks for comments rand support, you won't be disappointed by this one.

Best.

CH.


----------



## JonSolo

Very excited about this release. But now I am looking at the EVOs and Tundra (currently missing from my library). Who knows if another sale is nearby...ha!


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Rohann,
> 
> It enables me to do stuff I've never been able to do with samples before, to achieve a fresh and daring approach to my compositions, where I had failed in the past. It enables me to write but in a challenging way that is instant, without me having to call up string players to demo stuff for me. Its solves the problem of being presented with super cool temp and having to try and beat it with samples first before booking the players. This is where I have failed in the past.
> 
> I am now thinking I should have added the prefix "for me" before game changer, but I'm speaking very much on a coalface, compositional level. The libs you mention don't fit into this mould and whilst they're all heading in a similar direction, this is a strings library dedicated to a unique and brilliant and super cool stylie.
> 
> Walkthroughs, in actions, and a contextual piece from me coming soon (I'm combining this bad boy and Masse, and it is literally kicking off).
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


Hi Christian,

Thanks for taking the time to reply! I want to add my voice to the applause of what you guys are doing. I really only delved into Spitfire's catalogue recently, and besides the obvious quality and relative affordability, I appreciate the fact that you're here willing to engage with customers and acquaintances. Doubly so the type of work you guys put out in the form of detailed walkthroughs, how-to's and the general array of high-quality content on YouTube and elsewhere -- it's actually this content that got me seriously interested in the first place. I have no problem with marketing when it's consistently backed up with fantastic results, and the tagline certainly does seem sincere from your description.

I _am_ still curious, however, as how it differentiates more technically from other libraries -- what about it allows you to approach things so differently and write with it so naturally? To say it differentiates greatly from both Uist and other libs like Evo has me really curious. I'd really love insight on the differences, but I'm assuming walkthroughs will address this. Your previous comment to Jeff was somewhat more illuminating -- I can appreciate the difficulty in describing vs. showing though, so as long as a walkthrough demonstrates this it's high on my consideration list. I wasn't considering it before but your opinion has certainly sparked my interest.
You mention using it with SSS and almost like LCO more -- would you say you'd still find utility in something smaller like SCS with this library or would it be a replacement?


----------



## Spitfire Team

I imagine I would usually use it _with_ SCS which is my preferred go to Strings lib, but am using it with SSS (well actually Masse to be precise) to show how something as dry and as left field as LCO can be combined with the silk of a really large string section to give your average bit of hybrid music a really Jerry Goldsmith edge. 

Haven't tried with SCS yet but once I've done my homework for this assignment I'll be sure to write back!

CH


----------



## muziksculp

Spitfire Team said:


> I imagine I would usually use it _with_ SCS which is my preferred go to Strings lib, but am using it with SSS (well actually Masse to be precise) to show how something as dry and as left field as LCO can be combined with the silk of a really large string section to give your average bit of hybrid music a really Jerry Goldsmith edge.
> 
> Haven't tried with SCS yet but once I've done my homework for this assignment I'll be sure to write back!
> 
> CH



This should be very interesting, I would love to read your comments after you spend some time blending SSS with LCO, are you planning to post an audio/video demo of this combo in action ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'm going to do it as a video and take you through how I blended stuff... I'm really chuffed with it... Demo done, just got to film it and edit the vid then it will be part of the LCO release party pack.

C.


----------



## muziksculp

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm going to do it as a video and take you through how I blended stuff... I'm really chuffed with it... Demo done, just got to film it and edit the vid then it will be part of the LCO release party pack.
> 
> C.



That's Super Cool !

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> I imagine I would usually use it _with_ SCS which is my preferred go to Strings lib, but am using it with SSS (well actually Masse to be precise) to show how something as dry and as left field as LCO can be combined with the silk of a really large string section to give your average bit of hybrid music a really Jerry Goldsmith edge.
> 
> Haven't tried with SCS yet but once I've done my homework for this assignment I'll be sure to write back!
> 
> CH


Fantastic, looking forward to it and other demos! I would love to hear more on the philosophical side of this when you film your demo. And glad to hear it's a welcome addition as opposed to a replacement.


----------



## The Darris

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Rohann,
> 
> It enables me to do stuff I've never been able to do with samples before, to achieve a fresh and daring approach to my compositions, where I had failed in the past. It enables me to write but in a challenging way that is instant, without me having to call up string players to demo stuff for me. Its solves the problem of being presented with super cool temp and having to try and beat it with samples first before booking the players. This is where I have failed in the past.
> 
> I am now thinking I should have added the prefix "for me" before game changer, but I'm speaking very much on a coalface, compositional level. The libs you mention don't fit into this mould and whilst they're all heading in a similar direction, this is a strings library dedicated to a unique and brilliant and super cool stylie.
> 
> Walkthroughs, in actions, and a contextual piece from me coming soon (I'm combining this bad boy and Masse, and it is literally kicking off).
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


CH,

Speaking as a composer who loves to work with live players, one of the things that would be a great inclusion to your user manuals would be a detailed explanation of the articulation types, including some examples of the notation. The EVO series are another set of your libraries that could use this in their manuals as well. For it to be a game changer for me, would be those aspects included because it would not only open up the world for composers but it would also make an Orchestrator's job a lot easier too. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## mc_deli

The Darris said:


> CH,
> 
> Speaking as a composer who loves to work with live players, one of the things that would be a great inclusion to your user manuals would be a detailed explanation of the articulation types, including some examples of the notation. The EVO series are another set of your libraries that could use this in their manuals as well. For it to be a game changer for me, would be those aspects included because it would not only open up the world for composers but it would also make an Orchestrator's job a lot easier too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


+1 here. Looked at the LCO and SCS manuals last night... 

(Aside: "dynamic" manuals - LOL - dynamic means printable booklet layout so a PITA to read ).

(Slightly OT: I scoured the SCS manual in particular. Is it new because I couldn't find one last time I looked? There are typos, that's fine, some copy/paste things from Albion manuals, that's fine, but I write because some things are not self evident... in the SCS manual the descriptions of artics are really good - I mean really, really good - benchmark for LCO etc. but e.g. ostinatum part is not self evident as I can't even locate the effing ostinatum in SCS!!! and e.g. I don't get the mixer presets concepts and how to use. I know... PEBKAC...)


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, we're currently updating our manuals, if you check out SSS, this will show you where we're headed with these. This manual also has useful insight that is common across both SCS and SSS:

http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/SpitfireSymphonicStrings_UserManual.pdf

...we'll be dropping the 'dynamic' once they're all up to this standard.

In page 7 of the SCS manual you will see the 'panel switcher' which clearly displays how to switch views to the ostinatum. *NB you will not be able to switch to Ostinatum if you're playing a 'long' or 'legato' style articulation, *it only works with shorts (spiccatos, staccatos, pizz, etc etc).

As you say a little OT, but like to help where I can!

CH


----------



## Svyato

Is there a tempo-sync with the articulations?


----------



## Musicam

I am listening the composition of Mr. Henson with new library and its wonderful. Thank you for this piece of music.


----------



## TeamLeader

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Jeffc
> 
> It is readjusting how I work and as we speak I'm working on a contextual demo, it blends with things like SSS really well, but when I mute SSS I don't know, I'm probably not there yet, but I think I like the sound more, the honesty of a smaller section doesn't seem to lack the power, so its going to really mix up the way I work.
> 
> 
> CH.



Christian can you please describe the way you are making a seamless blend between this and SSS or SCS. I always have tremendous issues with the EVO's that weren't recorded at Air. Same with the artisans. The room sounds pretty odd to me, and especially difficult to match. Hard to get it to fit with mural, sable all the albions etc. Thanks.


----------



## Musicam

I suposse that the walktrough videos are available this thursday...


----------



## Rob Elliott

I for one am a bit overwrought with 'wall of sound' libraries. I really welcome this smaller / detailed / 'hear the humans' element. Looking forward to the walkthrough vid.


----------



## mouse

I'm kind of suprised - thought it would be Phobos! Not sure the new library will be for me, but I can totally see where they're coming from and there will definitely be a niche market for this. Interested to see how this develops in new libraries too as I guess they're pushing the boundaries of what can and is done in sample libraries now.


----------



## muziksculp

mouse said:


> I'm kind of suprised - thought it would be Phobos! Not sure the new library will be for me, but I can totally see where they're coming from and there will definitely be a niche market for this. Interested to see how this develops in new libraries too as I guess they're pushing the boundaries of what can and is done in sample libraries now.



hehe.. I thought it was going to be *Phobos* as well. 

So, what's the story behind Phobos, when will that be released ? and who will release it ? Spitfire ? or another developer ? 

Just curious. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Spitfire Team

TeamLeader said:


> Christian can you please describe the way you are making a seamless blend between this and SSS or SCS. I always have tremendous issues with the EVO's that weren't recorded at Air. Same with the artisans. The room sounds pretty odd to me, and especially difficult to match. Hard to get it to fit with mural, sable all the albions etc. Thanks.



The Evos were recorded at Air Edel host to scores like Gosford Park, Sense And Sensibility, The Proposition etc etc the artisan strings are recorded on our dry stage at Kings X which is where we did LCO and we're very happy with the sound. The key for me is to pick a suitable mutual reverb to give the drier signal more splosh to compensate and then to balance the two well. Usually the mistake people make is to have the dry signal too loud (if it is a lead violin I always treat it like a vocal so if you really want it to speak out I usually apply some 'inaudible' delays as well as splosh). 

I think you'll be very surprised by the success I'm having with LCO and Masse considering the latter has about four halls per preset and the former has none!


----------



## Whatisvalis

New demo - great track.



How much of that is LCO?


----------



## N.Caffrey

I just love the sound of this library, wish the walkthrough was today


----------



## Musicam

Wow!


----------



## muziksculp

Great sounding demo.

Yes, some info. on what the other Strings were in this demo, and how much of it is LCO ?


----------



## givemenoughrope

When is the soonest I can get this gd library?


----------



## Mornats

Would you recommend this as my first Spitfire Library? I was considering Albion One but I'm nowhere near being a proper composer like many of the good folk on here. I tend to play around more with sci-fi/alternative soundtrack-esque tracks and like to mix it with (and I actually hesitate to use this term a little) EDM. The six demo tracks for LCO so far match up with how I'd want to use a string library in my track so I'm very interested.

I'm not a pro, and I don't sell my music, at least not yet. My orchestral libraries consist of the ISW Orchestral Bundle, KU10, KH Solo Strings,Miroslav Philharonik 1, Sonokinetik Ostinato, Apocalypse Elements, Olympus Choir Elements and a few other bits and pieces (whatever I've managed to grab as a huge bargain in a sale really). So no major foundation of a solid strings or orchestral package. My orchestration skills are well, hmm, I'll need to work on those.

So, LCO has some amazingly interesting sounds that appeal to me. I absolutely love the sound of Tundra too but I feel with either of these I may be diving straight into a niche sound library. I'm not actually sure if that would be a bad thing or not. Christian mentions blending LCO with other libraries but I'd want to use it as the core strings library.


----------



## Pixelee

muziksculp said:


> hehe.. I thought it was going to be *Phobos* as well.
> 
> So, what's the story behind Phobos, when will that be released ? and who will release it ? Spitfire ? or another developer ?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Soo for the second time what is phobos?

Edit: not directing to you, muziksculp specifically


----------



## muziksculp

All I know about Phobos is it is a Convolution based Synth.

And I just saw this : https://www.spitfireaudio.com/musikmesse2016/phobos/

And this : http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/


----------



## Michael Antrum

Mornats said:


> Would you recommend this as my first Spitfire Library? I was considering Albion One but I'm nowhere near being a proper composer like many of the good folk on here. I tend to play around more with sci-fi/alternative soundtrack-esque tracks and like to mix it with (and I actually hesitate to use this term a little) EDM. The six demo tracks for LCO so far match up with how I'd want to use a string library in my track so I'm very interested.



I think this particular library is a bit more off the beaten track, and sounds like the sort of thing that expands a library like Albion One. So I would want Albion One before this one.

Albion One is certainly not a bad start, but there are other options available to you. However, you will be able to produce some very nice sounding mockups and it's fairly easy to make it sound good - and that would make it a solid choice for your first 'premium' library. My first libraries were Project Sam's Orchestral Essentials 1 & 2, and I still use them as much as Albion One. So I would say Albion One would be a solid choice. 

Be careful though, Spitfire Audio libraries are somewhat like crack cocaine. There are quite a few addicts on this forum....


----------



## Mornats

mikeybabes said:


> I think this particular library is a bit more off the beaten track



Oh that just appeals to me so much though! I do like the off-the-beaten-track stuff  I kinda wish I'd skipped hoarding the cheaper libraries, saved my cash and just gone straight for Albion One but hey-ho.

The thing that got me thinking about LCO (other than the stunning demos) was that I hear Albion One, listen to mockups made using it, watch the videos about it online and all I can think of is that I'm so far away from being able to get it to sound like a proper orchestra. When I listen to the demos of LCO I immediately start thinking of a whole load of new ideas and where I could fit it in.

It's a tough choice and if I could justify spending more money I'd go for Albion One, Albion V and LCO!

Edit: I should add that I'll be waiting for the walkthrough videos for LCO before making any decision.


----------



## krops

Does anyone reckon this library could be used in combination with symphonic libraries, like SSS? I mean, this LCO ensemble seems rather tiny in comparison, but it sounds very interesting. Does anyone here with more experience see this as a library for completely different purposes than SSS, or is there a way to combine them?

As a hobbyist with a very limited budget, I don't think owning multiple dedicated string libraries for all conceivable occasions is very realistic. 

Am I the only on who finds the background noise to be a bit prominent in the demos, btw?


----------



## Musicam

Pixelee said:


> Soo for the second time what is phobos?
> 
> Edit: not directing to you, muziksculp specifically



Hi Pixelee, how are you? Phobos is the new synth of BT and Spitfire. You can check video on youtube...


----------



## Calazzus

I would like to hear a few naked demos. I'm still trying to justify adding this string library to the many others I already have. Btw I have Albion II, IV, V and SCS as well as strings from other companies.


----------



## Rohann

krops said:


> Does anyone reckon this library could be used in combination with symphonic libraries, like SSS? I mean, this LCO ensemble seems rather tiny in comparison, but it sounds very interesting. Does anyone here with more experience see this as a library for completely different purposes than SSS, or is there a way to combine them?
> 
> As a hobbyist with a very limited budget, I don't think owning multiple dedicated string libraries for all conceivable occasions is very realistic.
> 
> Am I the only on who finds the background noise to be a bit prominent in the demos, btw?


Christian mentioned earlier that blending them worked well for him, and is planning to release a walkthrough. I'm having trouble figuring out if it's one I should spring for or if Uist/Tundra would be a better precursor, but the enthusiasm of the devs has me really interested.


----------



## lp59burst

mc_deli said:


> <snip...> I know... PEBKAC...)



Hah... PEBKAC... haven't seen that one in a while... in case anyone's wondering it an old deskside/helpdesk support term for *P*roblem *E*xists *B*etween *K*eyboard *A*nd *C*hair...


----------



## TeamLeader

Spitfire Team said:


> I think you'll be very surprised by the success I'm having with LCO and Masse considering the latter has about four halls per preset and the former has none!



Thank you for that info Christian. At this point, I sort of hate using reverbs when I have stuff that is stellar by itself with just mics. I find I have to use SPAT or a true stereo thing like bricasti, just to get the imaging and sense of placement even before the reverb is added. The normal Spitfire CTAO mics and Jakes stereo mixes just work. The others take a lot of tweaking from my end. It could certainly be pict error!  But i do have good sense of what top gun rooms sound like as I grew up working in Lincoln Center and other great rooms and halls. But then again, i am old.... sigh


----------



## Musicam

I dream with the pre-customers have tomorrow this library


----------



## givemenoughrope

How about a quick walkthrough or patchthrough?

I could use this library now actually...


----------



## Spitfire Team

We're currently bevelling the edges of our walkthroughs, in actions and more audio demos...


----------



## jason_

Spitfire Team said:


> We're currently bevelling the edges of our walkthroughs, in actions and more audio demos...


Awesome!! Can't wait !!


----------



## jason_

Spitfire Team said:


> We're currently bevelling the edges of our walkthroughs, in actions and more audio demos...



Unrelated question, but my OCD has been bugging me to ask you this; Any chance you guys might be updating your Kontakt tabs graphics for your older libraries (Albion II for instance) to match your current tabs designs? All the new ones coming out now look great underneath each other with the "SPITFIRE" typography. Would love my older ones to follow suit.


----------



## ClefferNotes

I seriously cannot wait!!


----------



## Rohann

Oh wow, didn't hear Oliver's demo until now. If I was uncertain before this certain makes things a lot more clear for me.


----------



## Vastman

jason_ said:


> Awesome!! Can't wait !!





ClefferNotes said:


> I seriously cannot wait!!



yes you can... think about it for a moment...


----------



## Rohann

Vastman said:


> yes you can... think about it for a moment...


I _literally can't even_.


----------



## Vik

Whatisvalis said:


> New demo - great track.



Here's the message I get:
"You have not provided a valid SoundCloud URL. Learn more about using SoundCloud players."


----------



## Whatisvalis

Vik said:


> Here's the message I get:
> "You have not provided a valid SoundCloud URL. Learn more about using SoundCloud players."



They seem to have pulled the track.


----------



## Parsifal666

JonSolo said:


> Very excited about this release. But now I am looking at the EVOs and Tundra (currently missing from my library). Who knows if another sale is nearby...ha!



I think you're going to like the Evos, especially the first three.


----------



## Calazzus

Parsifal666 said:


> I think you're going to like the Evos, especially the first three.


Do you have the Evos? Would you say Albion IV is very similar to Evos?


----------



## Parsifal666

Calazzus said:


> Do you have the Evos? Would you say Albion IV is very similar to Evos?



The Evos are great, and yes. Albion IV is more experimental and effect-oriented. It's more like something you open in a project to get inspired by, though the samples include many great evolving lines that work in a variety of contexts.

But no more praise for Spitfire and East West from me, they haven't sent me any free products for years of my sycophancy LOL!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Albion IV and the EVOs are far different approaches. They cross slightly over slightly in places but one cannot replace the other in general.


----------



## Calazzus

"Arrival" sounds like it was scored with Albion IV.


----------



## Calazzus

Craig Sharmat said:


> Albion IV and the EVOs are far different approaches. They cross slightly over slightly in places but one cannot replace the other in general.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Andrajas




----------



## Parsifal666

Andrajas said:


>




Great sound. I like the gui. Not sure what altogether would make me interested in this when I have the Albions, however. It's certainly impressive! So are my Albions.


----------



## Andrajas

I Agree. Really like the tone and for me personally, I don't have anything quite like this. But I do feel I need to watch the other videos before I decide.


----------



## Whatisvalis

seems like a nice, upfront sound to blend with the larger ensembles (those missing Sable) - plus all the goodies.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Andrajas said:


>




Holy shet. I could find endless uses for this. Gonna have to start saving up for it! Even with the student discount, all the student debt accumulating helps none 

For anyone who either has to or is heavily involved in writing more of the contemporary style music, this looks like a must.

Continuing the listening: the staccato digs, and that patch "slack crescendo" - amazing.... so glad Spitfire is doing some aggressive, rhythmic high strings at last. Around here, that percussive "at the frog" kind of stuff is very popular.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Heya Chaps

Hows about a vintage Paul Thomson walkthrough:



Best.

CH


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Chaps
> 
> Hows about a vintage Paul Thomson walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Fantastic! Really excited to see this


----------



## tonaliszt

Is it possible to split out the basses separately?


----------



## MillsMixx

Outstanding! Especially those granular artics! This is like Tundra on acid, but a beautiful trip!


----------



## fiestared

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Chaps
> 
> Hows about a vintage Paul Thomson walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



It's frightening because one note and a bit of "savoir faire" and you're done, the track is ready for the images... The sound is wow wow wow. Spitfire I hate you...


----------



## Kent

Just watched and preordered! I have two projects coming up in the next month that absolutely needed something like this, so this is perfect timing 

I do have a question, though - how does this library factor into your UACC?


----------



## kavinsky

Finally, a dry library from spitfire. 
Too good to be true, almost


----------



## Musicam

This library is the top. Superb!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Watching the walk-through, I feel like a kid in a lolly shop. The bank account is haemorrhaging again.

+ New Alien movie! Yay.


----------



## Ron Kords

Really love the sound of this. Would image that this with a chamber string lib will be awesome...

Annoyingly I have to get orch percussion, and harp (and probably SCS if I'm being sensible) before I can think about this - none of which I'm overly excited about getting but have to upgrade the basics I'm working with for those instruments. I'll make do with Mural Evo's for now.... poor me 

O/T I'm not in the studio and its raining outside (and Google's broken)...If anyone can be bothered to answer, does that 'shift click' thing work on all Spitfire library's (playing 2 or more artics simultaneously)??


----------



## ClefferNotes

Vastman said:


> yes you can... think about it for a moment...


Just one more day. I don't need to think about it. I already know that I want the library and will almost certainly use it in a lot of music that I am going to be making in the future. 


Vastman said:


> yes you can... think about it for a moment...


Already have and still very excited. This is the exact type of library I have been looking for.


----------



## ClefferNotes

That walkthrough has me literally drooling. I. Need. This. <3


----------



## Musicam

I wait Bernard Library and the Choir. Evo 4 with Brass and trumpets will be amazing! Thank you for you effort and passion for the music, thank you!


----------



## Niah2

What kontakt 5 version do I need to run this library?


----------



## tav.one

I'm Sold, what a beautiful library.

I just wish it had/will get the performance legato patches (Dry legatos from Spitfire will be a dream within a dream come true).


----------



## krops

Good walkthrough. I'd really like to see one that showed it in tandem with SSS too.

Their website says "Buy now, download anytime" - wish it were the other way around right now...


----------



## Calazzus

Why do I feel like I have to have this? The celli+bass patch is what cinched it for me.


----------



## Parsifal666

Calazzus said:


> Why do I feel like I have to have this? The celli+bass patch is what cinched it for me.



Because you're on VI-Control.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

tonaliszt said:


> Is it possible to split out the basses separately?


I do not believe so.

I am on the fence but not because I don't think it is a pretty cool library, EVO 2 covers a lot of this ground for me and does it in a very musical way so it's not a need. That said I may still get it.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Craig Sharmat said:


> I do not believe so.
> 
> I am on the fence but not because I don't think it is a pretty cool library, EVO 2 covers a lot of this ground for me and does it in a very musical way so it's not a need. That said I may still get it.


That's hilarious Craig - my current 'reasoning' - just this morning - is EXACTLY as yours. Having said that - any new 'strings' release is hard for me to NOT pull the trigger.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Wanted to also say the pricing for all those articulations is fair and I like the very present room.


----------



## Rohann

Really fantastic sounding library. Like with everything else, there's a slight overlap with other libraries but never enough to say "option A is better than B", it all depends.
Really curious re: blending with SCS and the like, as well as practical comparisons to Albion IV or V. The playability looks fantastic and quite inspiring.

What other libs were used in Homay's track?


----------



## Soundhound

Anyone dowloaded and tried it yet?


----------



## jtnyc

I'm still on the fence. I love the softer scratchier stuff, really really beautiful, but all the detuned, spooky cue oriented arts don't appeal to me at all. I have EVO 3 and it's great, but the "scary" evo's always make me think I'm watching Lost or something. I pretty much avoid them. There's just something canned about them. More flexible in LCO for sure as they are playable. I guess that kind of stuff just doesn't appeal to me in general. I need to evaluate if it's worth getting for the stuff I do like, and it just might be. A few more runs through the walkthrough should help...

I'm kinda torn between getting LCO or Olafur Arnaulds Evo's... not the same thing I know, but I'm after the quiet, sweet, scratchy, subtle textures, and they seem to exist in both... ugg, I know, get both...


----------



## robgb

The walkthrough has some quite beautiful sounds, but I don't see it as a must-have. I'd probably just spring for chamber strings.


----------



## Parsifal666

Rob Elliott said:


> That's hilarious Craig - my current 'reasoning' - just this morning - is EXACTLY as yours. Having said that - any new 'strings' release is hard for me to NOT pull the trigger.



All respect, but would it be okay if you said why? You mentioned any new strings release...I hope you're exaggerating.


----------



## Rohann

CH and others: I can see why this would blend well with something like SCS (personal practical tips, again, welcomed) -- it sounds like a perfect companion to a chamber strings ensemble.

In regards to the differences between it and Uist or Tundra -- is it largely in the playability and dynamic control one has? I watched the Uist walkthrough again and while the three libraries obviously differ quite significantly, purely through example it looks like LCO is more "focused" in the sense of having more playable/crossfadable patches, whereas Uist and Tundra are vast but the articulations are a bit more...fixed, in a way (i.e. the evolving lines evolve but do so in a predetermined manner)? I.e. one would approach Tundra or Uist through blending multiple articulations and using them as decorations, whereas one would focus more on "playing" LCO, treating the artics more like instruments than a sound library. Is that on at all?


----------



## prodigalson

Beautiful Sul tastos played by a small string orchestra in a dry room? I'd almost buy for those alone.


----------



## JonSolo

This library is simply brilliant! So much to work with. Simply inspiring. I will be up all night.


----------



## col

Not hearing the bite and aggro with a range of attacks and some gnarly attitude that would be fit with my current world view.
Nice though.


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> This manual also has useful insight that is common across both SCS and SSS:
> 
> http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/SpitfireSymphonicStrings_UserManual.pdf
> 
> CH


I hate to have to admit it, but I'm a real word nerd and spend a lot of my free moments buried in the spitfireaudio.com/bb manuals, but prefer pdfs for their glossy appeal. Am therefore really happy to see this. Very impressive job, esp on the keyswiching explanation.


----------



## windyweekend

Mornats said:


> Would you recommend this as my first Spitfire Library? I was considering Albion One but...


You'll likely not be dissappointed with Albion One. The strings are okay but the real power is in the Stephensons and Brunel material. As soon as you start tuning these puppies you realise that what's in the box is actually a fraction of what it can really do. Having said that, a solid string lib is the heart of any orchestral score so it all depends on what you want to do and how much you want to invest (!).Given the quality of Spitfire's libs and the work/thought they put into them (because they use them as composers themselves after all), I think you'd be happy with whatever you choose.


----------



## MillsMixx

jtnyc said:


> I'm kinda torn between getting LCO or Olafur Arnaulds Evo's... not the same thing I know, but I'm after the quiet, sweet, scratchy, subtle textures, and they seem to exist in both... ugg, I know, get both...



Well they're both in the exact same price range right now. I say go for LCO while it's still at the introductory price, then decide if you want to add Olafur Evo's later. I have both the Olafur libraries (Toolkit and Evo's) and there's some great fun stuff in there but to have a full string library with all those great articulations would seem to give more bang for the buck in my opinion. I'm definitely buying this! Now I'm even taking a closer look at Albion Uist and the walkthroughs for the first time to complete my bundle. I never really knew there was so much great stuff in there. I'll hold out for a sale on that one lol! but I think I'll be able to use a lot of things from this new string library


----------



## jtnyc

Second time thru the walkthrough


MillsMixx said:


> Well they're both in the exact same price range right now. I say go for LCO while it's still at the introductory price, then decide if you want to add Olafur Evo's later. I have both the Olafur libraries (Toolkit and Evo's) and there's some great fun stuff in there but to have a full string library with all those great articulations would seem to give more bang for the buck in my opinion. I'm definitely buying this! Now I'm even taking a closer look at Albion Uist and the walkthroughs for the first time. I never really knew there was so much great stuff in there. I'll hold out for a sale on that one lol! but I think I'll be able to use a lot of things from this new string library



Second time thru the walkthrough and I'm just not excited. Some of the soft stuff sounds sweet, but nothing is really standing out to me as must have. Yes there are things in here that are not in other libraries, but I'm not interested in the detune scary stuff at all and many of those other articulations like spectral and twitchy while they sound great, have so much of an identifiable movement and character to them that you'll be recognizing them on TV within a very short space of time. It all sounds very good like all Spitfire stuff does, just not for me i guess... Back the the Olafur Evo walkthrough for me... haha.


----------



## MillsMixx

Bottom line, you gotta like what you hear and know you can use it. Good luck in finding one! I hope you find the Olufur Evo's useful if you go that route :--) I've really been enjoying it so far


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'm very keen for you guys to see what this adds to a SCS / SSS blend, I've got a video coming soon which features using this lib alongside Masse. V v interesting. Also keep an eye out for some really special video content which gives even more insight into the library. A proud day for us today!

CH


----------



## Killiard

The video is already on the Spitfire YouTube page in the "in depth tutorials" playlist

Sounds very nice Christian!


----------



## Spitfire Team

ooh naughty, gonna make that private, don't want to distract from all the juicy vids we got coming


----------



## Killiard

Spitfire Team said:


> ooh naughty, gonna make that private, don't want to distract from all the juicy vids we got coming



Oops, sorry! Just assumed it was public since it was up on YouTube already. 

Apologies!


----------



## Spitfire Team

not to worry, didn't realise unlisted vids put in playlists appear, lesson learned, marketing department are bound to scold me hard for this mistake! (glad you like it though!)


----------



## Killiard

Phew! Yes I noticed a couple of your quick tips videos popping up there the other day

I find the contextual stuff (like in that video) really helpful in making a purchase decision, so keep doing them please!


----------



## Lode_Runner

jtnyc said:


> I'm kinda torn between getting LCO or Olafur Arnaulds Evo's... not the same thing I know, but I'm after the quiet, sweet, scratchy, subtle textures, and they seem to exist in both... ugg, I know, get both...


 Sounds to me like you're after Albion V Tundra.


----------



## J-M

Sigh...Another Spitfire library that I need to add to my must buy-list... I think I hear my wallet crying.


----------



## mac

Killiard said:


> The video is already on the Spitfire YouTube page in the "in depth tutorials" playlist
> 
> Sounds very nice Christian!




Cheers, big mouth


----------



## Quasar

I watched a walkthough, and do like this library (especially the shorts, the mad staccato stab-like articulations), but I'm not sure if this isn't a niche product beyond both my current needs and budget. If I were well-to-do, I'd order it today. But as it is... I do have Albions I, II, III, & V as well as the BML Mural Evo, and will focus on getting more out of those for now unless I get an unexpectedly large amount of $$$ before the intro price ends.


----------



## HerrKaschke

Niah2 said:


> What kontakt 5 version do I need to run this library?



Kontakt 5.5 and above


----------



## krops

mac said:


> Cheers, big mouth


----------



## Rob Elliott

Parsifal666 said:


> All respect, but would it be okay if you said why? You mentioned any new strings release...I hope you're exaggerating.


Sorry - tongue in cheek comment didn't translate. :( Having said that I am picking this up - if just to blend with strings I have (personality - to sit above the white noise that is so prevalent). Just got a gig that this will excel on.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Walkthrough does sound nice. Can't bring myself to buy another library after all the money i spent on Black friday though...


----------



## windyweekend

Killiard said:


> Phew! Yes I noticed a couple of your quick tips videos popping up there the other day
> 
> I find the contextual stuff (like in that video) really helpful in making a purchase decision, so keep doing them please!



Totally agree here - the Tutankhamum behind the curtain vids and demo package tipped me over into purchasing SSS (and Charlie Clouser's Que Lestas has even had me looking at car panels and welding torches...)


----------



## Mornats

windyweekend said:


> You'll likely not be dissappointed with Albion One. The strings are okay but the real power is in the Stephensons and Brunel material. As soon as you start tuning these puppies you realise that what's in the box is actually a fraction of what it can really do. Having said that, a solid string lib is the heart of any orchestral score so it all depends on what you want to do and how much you want to invest (!).Given the quality of Spitfire's libs and the work/thought they put into them (because they use them as composers themselves after all), I think you'd be happy with whatever you choose.



Yes, the recommendation from a lot of people is to jump into Albion One. LCO seems to be much more of a complimentary string library.

I'm kicking myself for not grabbing Albion One when I had the 25% discount in January. I just missed out on being able to afford it then and I have the funds to grab it now if it were still on offer. Gah!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Ladies and Gentlemen, we're now live:

​
​​


----------



## Ashermusic

Until now, I have never purchased a Spitfire library, because they did not have a library that when I listened to I did not feel, "I already have that covered."

This may be the first one I will buy. Sounds great and I am not sure I could accomplish this when I need to/want to with any of the libraries I own. Kudos to the Spitfire team.


----------



## Vik

Kudos to SF for releasing a dry library with 6 violin 1s! 6 violins sound richer than 4, and more detailed than 8.

Are there any portamento samples in this library?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Awesome "In Action" from Oliver:


----------



## krops

So, in the FAQ, they mention that the LCO utilise microtuning, which results in a different tuning in this library. So unless you specifically want a very atonal result, doesn't this mean a lot of extra work if you want to layer this with a conventional library, like SSS?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Spitfire Team said:


> Awesome "In Action" from Oliver:



A very nicely done piece of music from Oliver, that last piece that he plays live on the piano with LCO.

This is a potent example of what can be done in the hands of someone with musicianship and skill.


----------



## Spitfire Team

krops said:


> So, in the FAQ, they mention that the LCO utilise microtuning, which results in a different tuning in this library. So unless you specifically want a very atonal result, doesn't this mean a lot of extra work if you want to layer this with a conventional library, like SSS?



No, this library blends incredibly well with existing libraries, but you'll hear some really useful (and very very subtle) 'rubs' in certain articulations, that introduce the richness that you can hear in the demos.

Christian has done an example youtube that will be released very soon!


----------



## manuhz

Love the sound, love the concept behind but don't like the demos so much, sorry. Doubting seriously about the real musicality of this library but I can be wrong. Wondering also there isn't any legato patches included...Why not?!


----------



## kavinsky

Spitfire Team said:


> Awesome "In Action" from Oliver:



hey I really like this
the ending was unexpectedly artistic. great stuff.
ps nice shirt, Oliver.


----------



## krops

Spitfire Team said:


> No, this library blends incredibly well with existing libraries, but you'll hear some really useful (and very very subtle) 'rubs' in certain articulations, that introduce the richness that you can hear in the demos.
> 
> Christian has done an example youtube that will be released very soon!


Great to hear! Looking forward to the next video.


----------



## muziksculp

manuhz said:


> Love the sound, love the concept behind but don't like the demos so much, sorry. Doubting seriously about the real musicality of this library but I can be wrong. Wondering also there isn't any legato patches included...Why not?!



Same first impression about LCO here. I'm not very impressed with the currently posted demos.

Hopefully, with more demos posted, my first impression might change. (hopefully it will).


----------



## jtnyc

Lode_Runner said:


> Sounds to me like you're after Albion V Tundra.


You might be right Runner. Strings sound really great in Tundra. I'm not all that impressed with the brass and winds though. Maybe I need to hear them more, and all that Stevenson, Brunel stuff sounds the same to me. I have Albion 1 and One, so I'm completely covered in that department. Seems a high price to pay for just the strings, but they do sound really sweet. Maybe I'll wait and grab Tundra when there is a sale.


----------



## s_bettinzana

manuhz said:


> Doubting seriously about the real musicality of this library



My same thinking.


----------



## Rohann

jtnyc said:


> You might be right Runner. Strings sound really great in Tundra. I'm not all that impressed with the brass and winds though. Maybe I need to hear them more, and all that Stevenson, Brunel stuff sounds the same to me. I have Albion 1 and One, so I'm completely covered in that department. Seems a high price to pay for just the strings, but they do sound really sweet. Maybe I'll wait and grab Tundra when there is a sale.


The winds and brass don't impress? I think you should watch a few more walkthroughs .
----------
I personally find the demos for LCO quite impressive. The musicality seems quite apparent -- it's not in the same pricerange as SCS or anything, as I don't think it's meant to be a foundational library the way others are. It certainly seems like it can be used standalone, but I think the strength of it will be in the creative layering. It seems quite playable. There's a lot one could do with those textures if stacked with other articulations, I'm quite excited at the prospect. Would _really_ like to know how one would approach these differently than Uist, though (I'll be a broken record on this one).


----------



## Musicam

I would want to say here thank you Oliver for your composition and your video. Thanks for your effort


----------



## nulautre

Spitfire Team said:


> Awesome "In Action" from Oliver:




BEAUTIFUL Demo! But Oliver should turn his shirt down... It's a little LOUD  #dadjoke


----------



## MillsMixx

Rohann said:


> Would _really_ like to know how one would approach these differently than Uist, though (I'll be a broken record on this one).



Ya I'd like to see that too. This library has got me taking a closer look at Albion Uist IV (the last Albion left to complete my bundle) but there's not a lot of other videos out there other than the walkthrough. Such a bountiful amount of material in Uist! 

Although LCO seems closer to Tundra, it would be great to see a comparison to Uist, how they differ, or work together even though it's just strings.


----------



## SeattleComposer

A lot of colors here would fit well with minimalist and alt.classical types of compositions.


----------



## lp59burst

nulautre said:


> BEAUTIFUL Demo! But Oliver should turn his shirt down... It's a little LOUD  #dadjoke


Yes, a tad too much "Expression"...


----------



## jmvideo

It seems best suited for darkscore/horror type of music, which for me is a little disappointing since I'm not into those genres.


----------



## krops

It's fascinating to see the wide range of expectations this library has generated. While some seem concerned about the"musicality" of it, others wonder how it will layer, while others again are worried it's just for Lost-type scoring. 

Personally, I've got my feet quite deep in the big, symphonic sound, so when I read the description (never before sampled articulations, etc), I was immediately thinking "will I be able to layer this with SSS (or Adagio, for that matter), and use it as "sonic spice"? The improvisational nature of the LCO makes it hard for me to believe that this library would work very well "naked" (at least for more than a couple of compositions), so to me, this would be more about adding character, and as such, I'd almost place it in the sound design category.

I'm eagerly awaiting Christian's new video, and I'll see if I can justify the purchase just before the intro price expires.


----------



## geronimo

After listening to all the articulationts, I would have preferred that looping on "Open Grand to Norm" is done on the second part of the file instead of its entirety.
I may be nagging and think that we had to make choices .


----------



## Whatisvalis

geronimo said:


> After listening to all the articulationts, I would have preferred that looping on "Open Grand to Norm" is done on the second part of the file instead of its entirety.
> I may be nagging and think that we had to make choices .



You can probably change the loop points depending on how the library has been set up.


----------



## noises on

Some great honest opinions surfacing from this thread. The diverse range of articulations make decision making really tricky for those who are still building their arsenal of bread and butter libraries. Blending traditional libraries with LCO with ingenuity and subtlety will be the name of the game. The crisp dry recordings reveal vivid detail of the players in a way I cant say I have ever heard before. The aleatoric aspect is appealing here too, especially due to the fact that these articulations seem to be really playable. On the detuned articulations,...you either need them or you dont. Choosing to push the buy button on libraries in the future will increasingly depend on breakthroughs in technology, fund availability, strength of ones marriage, as well as having the relevant clientele. In the mean time I will be listening to you tube material featuring the LCO themselves, and perhaps that will help in making a decision.


----------



## tokatila

This is a tough one, I really hope to have the "blending with the SSS/Masse" - walkthrough before the intro period ends. 

Also what is the dryness of this library compared to the the upcoming Bernard Herrmann library? It says that LCO is recorded in King's Cross and BH in Air Studio 1, which is also relatively dry?


----------



## Lode_Runner

manuhz said:


> Love the sound, love the concept behind but don't like the demos so much, sorry. Doubting seriously about the real musicality of this library but I can be wrong. Wondering also there isn't any legato patches included...Why not?!


I think the issue is that the demos had to be limited to LCS, if they incorporated any other string libraries it'd be hard to know where LCS ends and the other library begins, so would be deceptive for customers as to what they're getting. But as others have said, I don't think LCS is the kind of library you'd use by itself. It sounds like it'd be good for adding texture, dissonance, tension etc layered in conjunction with other string libraries, and as also said by others I also hear alot of horror/thriller potential. I'm also really curious to hear how well it blends with SSS and SCS.


----------



## Calazzus

Lode_Runner said:


> I think the issue is that the demos had to be limited to LCS, if they incorporated any other string libraries it'd be hard to know where LCS ends and the other library begins, so would be deceptive for customers as to what they're getting. But as others have said, I don't think LCS is the kind of library you'd use by itself. It sounds like it'd be good for adding texture, dissonance, tension etc layered in conjunction with other string libraries, and as also said by others I also hear alot of horror/thriller potential. I'm also really curious to hear how well it blends with SSS and SCS.


With that being said, $300 seems steep for a layer library no?


----------



## Lode_Runner

Calazzus said:


> With that being said, $300 seems steep for a layer library no?


I don't think so, not when you consider the production costs Spitfire takes on recording where they do, cutting musicians in on royalties etc, and the amount of content Spitfire have put into it. Also I think I shouldn't have used the word 'layered' as it's only part of what I meant. I was thinking of several ways it could potentially interact with other string libraries including using it as direct layering or as atmospheric rhythmic accompaniment or as dissonant edgy crescendo effects etc (eg as Tugboat put it in another thread it's like what people often call "Aleotoric" but it's playable rather than being a library of prefabricated phrases). Not something I'd use for mocking up Tchaikovsky, but for doing a score for a film like Alien, or post rock etc it looks like it might be just the thing... and from the sounds of what Spitfire are saying, those are some of the inspirations behind the library (if Radiohead counts as post rock).


----------



## Calazzus

Lode_Runner said:


> I don't think so, not when you consider the production costs Spitfire takes on recording where they do, cutting musicians in on royalties etc, and the amount of content Spitfire have put into it. Also I think I shouldn't have used the word 'layered' as it's only part of what I meant. I was thinking of several ways it could potentially interact with other string libraries including using it as direct layering or as atmospheric rhythmic accompaniment or as dissonant edgy crescendo effects etc (eg as Tugboat put it in another thread it's like what people often call "Aleotoric" but it's playable rather than being a library of prefabricated phrases). Not something I'd use for mocking up Tchaikovsky, but for doing a score for a film like Alien, or post rock etc it looks like it might be just the thing... and from the sounds of what Spitfire are saying, those are some of the inspirations behind the library (if Radiohead counts as post rock).


Gotcha


----------



## Parsifal666

Calazzus said:


> With that being said, $300 seems steep for a layer library no?



I think the regular price is a bit steep, the sale seems fine to me. I should mention, I really have experienced a change in heart when it comes to buying and Spitfire. Having the first four Albions...I'm a lot more careful with my enthusiasm when I see new things. Though the London library sounds terrific, I'm simply not hearing enough that separates it from what I can do with what I already have. I'm wondering if my Spitfire shopping days may be over.


----------



## geronimo

Whatisvalis said:


> You can probably change the loop points depending on how the library has been set up.


I change the loop points, As you say, but it does not change much . To loop the second part of the files in this articulation (Open Grand to Norm) seems to me more logical.
Maybe in a future update ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Oh Parsifal you're gonna wish you never said that with what we have up our sleeves this year!

I agree with previous poster re. some really good feedback here, I think one of our best threads with some really amazing comments... Some people getting it, some people not yet, I hope our carnival of video content coming will show LCOS off in all its lights. For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.

CH


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> Oh Parsifal you're gonna wish you never said that with what we have up our sleeves this year!
> 
> I agree with previous poster re. some really good feedback here, I think one of our best threads with some really amazing comments... Some people getting it, some people not yet, I hope our carnival of video content coming will show LCOS off in all its lights. For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.
> 
> CH



I wouldn't doubt at all I end up eating my words, the Albions I-IV are used in practically every project I open, and my EVOs are rarely neglected.

Perhaps I'm just bumming out because I'm not rich and therefore not capable of buying every great sounding Spitfire product that comes out lol! Someday when I become a rich composer (BWA! now there's comedy!).

Btw where's my free Spitfire stuff, I've been one of the most vehement advocates of your libraries (just kidding...not really). I'll take the Chamber Strings, thank you!


----------



## FriFlo

Spitfire Team said:


> I agree with previous poster re. some really good feedback here, I think one of our best threads with some really amazing comments... Some people getting it, some people not yet, I hope our carnival of video content coming will show LCOS off in all its lights. For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.
> CH


I agree there probably is the chance that this library could be able to pull off some unique things, but - as always with such libraries: Within the limits of those prerecorded transitions/pulses/etc ... as any library of that type: the word "playable" is kind of misleading IMO, as to be really the product of your own imagination, you would really need a recording session with those players. But there certainly is the chance this library could pull of some great things within those limits! I just would like to see something tasteful done with it in combination with other libraries, like SCS. I am sorry for the brutal honesty, but the video "In Action: LCO Strings" was really off-putting to me in that sense. I hope you can come up with another demonstration of this kind that will result in a believable and tasteful performance! Playing some very random noises over a simple piano chord progression does not cut it for me. If I would want that kind of sound, I would just invite some amateurs to a recording and give them plenty to drink!


----------



## FriFlo

Parsifal666 said:


> I think the regular price is a bit steep, the sale seems fine to me. I should mention, I really have experienced a change in heart when it comes to buying and Spitfire. Having the first four Albions...I'm a lot more careful with my enthusiasm when I see new things. Though the London library sounds terrific, I'm simply not hearing enough that separates it from what I can do with what I already have. I'm wondering if my Spitfire shopping days may be over.


The price would be within the range of acceptable to me - as stated many times before (and this has not changed I'm afraid) what worries me more is the long time investment in SF products generally ... specifically, I was not thrilled with all the bundling and re-bundling endeavors which sometimes left the buyer of earlier volumes (in my case SCS and SSS) with a bit of remorse for a very steep upgrade fee, mostly due to the old problem of having to pay fully for Mural/Sable Ensembles ... I just never wanted this, but am forced to pay for it in order to upgrade. Further, I cannot take advantage of any bundle-price containing one of these libraries until having paid fully for the upgrade ... the sum of all of these small disappointments kind of leaves a bitter taste on the tongue for me.
Other than that (and the ridiculous teaser-hype which has been talked about enough), this library could be to my taste!


----------



## Parsifal666

FriFlo said:


> The price would be within the range of acceptable to me - as stated many times before (and this has not changed I'm afraid) what worries me more is the long time investment in SF products generally ... specifically, I was not thrilled with all the bundling and re-bundling endeavors which sometimes left the buyer of earlier volumes (in my case SCS and SSS) with a bit of remorse for a very steep upgrade fee, mostly due to the old problem of having to pay fully for Mural/Sable Ensembles ... I just never wanted this, but am forced to pay for it in order to upgrade. Further, I cannot take advantage of any bundle-price containing one of these libraries until having paid fully for the upgrade ... the sum of all of these small disappointments kind of leaves a bitter taste on the tongue for me.
> Other than that (and the ridiculous teaser-hype which has been talked about enough), this library could be to my taste!



I really like how full and...the only term I can come up with is a weird combination "lushly crossfading". Super smooth.

But I honestly get wonderful results toward that aim with Albion I and II. I think Spitfire outdid themselves with One, to be more forthright. So much so I honestly haven't been going crazy for V or LC.

I must mention, however, that both V and LC's videos inspire me to go even more in depth when I open up One, in order to come up with analogous sounds


----------



## Calazzus

Spitfire Team said:


> Oh Parsifal you're gonna wish you never said that with what we have up our sleeves this year!
> 
> I agree with previous poster re. some really good feedback here, I think one of our best threads with some really amazing comments... Some people getting it, some people not yet, I hope our carnival of video content coming will show LCOS off in all its lights. For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.
> 
> CH


I'm going to need you to hurry up with the videos. I have a decision to make.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

geronimo said:


> I change the loop points, As you say, but it does not change much . To loop the second part of the files in this articulation (Open Grand to Norm) seems to me more logical.
> Maybe in a future update ?


Uh... I had some similar thoughts on albion IV.
Or - just imagine to have those evolving artics in an evo grid (again even more impressive if imagined whith albion IV since that could make a grid with different orchestral sections)
Are the evolving articulations Tempo-synced in LCO (or is there an option to turn that on)? Sometimes its great to have a chord that evolves in sync, sometimes this is exactly what you don't want to...

So far this library seems very special  I'm very interested to hear what kind of music customers are coming up with.


----------



## kurtvanzo

manuhz said:


> Love the sound, love the concept behind but don't like the demos so much, sorry. Doubting seriously about the real musicality of this library but I can be wrong. Wondering also there isn't any legato patches included...Why not?!



Because of the randomness of these articulations (rubbing, twitching, slightly varying tuning) it would be difficult to tell where in the sample it is when you switch notes to be able to play an appropriate legato (without it sounding like a jump or crossfade to a wrong pitch/twitch).

And this goes double for portamento- twitching while sliding up or down? Getting these things to line up right regardless of where you switch notes is a difficult task with normal consistant libraries, but with arts that change tune/playing slightly? Crazy!


----------



## SillyMidOn

Spitfire Team said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, we're now live:​








​Tom Hiddleston appears to be part of the LCO these days (see image above) - clearly a talented individual . And a lady who seems to think he has farted.


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Oh Parsifal you're gonna wish you never said that with what we have up our sleeves this year!
> 
> CH


Bring on them choirs!


----------



## Spitfire Team

...oh and so so so so so much more

x


----------



## nulautre

Spitfire Team said:


> ...oh and so so so so so much more
> 
> x


----------



## SillyMidOn

Parsifal666 said:


> I think the regular price is a bit steep, the sale seems fine to me.


You are indeed right. I own this library and have had a very good play around with it. It is a very well recorded product, and surprisingly I might use the "straight" string patch as a divisi patch for Mural (rather than the current Adagio). It does however lack, and I say this with the utmost respect to Spitfire as purveyors of fine sampling, a certain magic factor, that a comparable library I own, Photosynthesis Vol 2(https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/photosynthesis-vol-2-mystic-ambient-cello), does have. Sure Photo Vol 2 is cello only, but it shows what maybe could have been achieved. That library has a real wow factor when you explore the samples, there are interesting ricochets, sea gulls, gliss, harmonics and loads of funky pads created with the source material as well, and for 55 bucks only. I am missing this with the LCO library, so some more crazy aleatoric stuff which I doubt would have taken that much extra to record would have been great, also a flautando patch for the violin patches would have been nice, just to make the library even more useable. As it is, it is something that one would will end up using with something else, rather than as a stand-alone, and at the full price, that's a touch disappointing.


----------



## Calazzus

Well I fought the good fight and lost.


----------



## Rohann

Parsifal666 said:


> I wouldn't doubt at all I end up eating my words, the Albions I-IV are used in practically every project I open, and my EVOs are rarely neglected.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just bumming out because I'm not rich and therefore not capable of buying every great sounding Spitfire product that comes out lol! Someday when I become a rich composer (BWA! now there's comedy!).
> 
> Btw where's my free Spitfire stuff, I've been one of the most vehement advocates of your libraries (just kidding...not really). I'll take the Chamber Strings, thank you!


I think this is where I'm a bit hung up on too.
Edit: Whoops, meant to quote the other post. Re: other libraries comparing.

Let me preface this by saying, Spitfire, that never before have I been so enamoured by a sampling company's approach to customer correspondence, marketing, and obviously libraries. I think drinking the Spitfire koolaid recently (just bought SCS) opened me up further to this. I very sincerely appreciate the "composers working for composers" approach.

But as stated above, what I'm having a hard time with as a potential customer of further libraries is differentiations between libraries. I see the basic utility here and the differences between this and other libraries, but something like Uist doesn't seem to get the attention it deserves, with its absurdly vast amount of content.

I can appreciate that you guys are incredibly busy, but I'd love, as a long term consideration, a sort of "library comparison" kind of thing where the strengths and approaches of libraries are compared. The obvious, like Albion I or SSS vs SCS are easy enough to compare, but others are genuinely difficult to decide on. Even a "this is how we'd approach this library, and this is how I'd approach the other". I understand you don't want to undersell your other products and that exposure for new libraries is key, but I believe that all of you genuinely stand behind your work, regardless of personal preference. Looking forward to the LCO carnival, and hoping this gets attention somewhere along the way.

It's not that I don't want to give you more money than I've spent on my car, it's that I don't know where to put that money.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Spitfire Team said:


> Oh Parsifal you're gonna wish you never said that with what we have up our sleeves this year!
> 
> I agree with previous poster re. some really good feedback here, I think one of our best threads with some really amazing comments... Some people getting it, some people not yet, I hope our carnival of video content coming will show LCOS off in all its lights. For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.
> 
> CH



Contemporary Vibraslap SWARM library CONFRIMED!!! YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> For me I don't do much horror anymore (Alien Isolation finished me off!) and I hope to show where the real sonic beauty lies in this library.
> 
> CH


Curious about this. Are you tired of the genre, or was it an unpleasant experience, if you don't mind my asking? Forgive me if this has been asked.


----------



## JT

I ordered LCO yesterday, it was an impulse purchase. When I watched the walk-through, I thought half of these patches I'll never use. I don't need it and won't buy it. But, Spitfire is really good at marketing. And the promise of wonderful layering broke down my defenses.

After downloading, I had immediate buyer's remorse, I'm never going to use this, too edgy for what I write. 

So I'm working on a track. I've got an 8 bar phrase with block string chords, using Tundra in the middle register. I'm thinking I need to put something in here with movement, so I load up the Spectral Scrub violin patch from LCO. Just sustaining a high open 5th and riding the mod wheel.

It's Freakin' Magic! It became something completely different, more than the sum of its parts. I'm truly stunned. No buyer's remorse anymore. I'm still not sold on the granular patches, but I'm eagerly awaiting Christian's track.


----------



## Calazzus

SillyMidOn said:


> You are indeed right. I own this library and have had a very good play around with it. It is a very well recorded product, and surprisingly I might use the "straight" string patch as a divisi patch for Mural (rather than the current Adagio). It does however lack, and I say this with the utmost respect to Spitfire as purveyors of fine sampling, a certain magic factor, that a comparable library I own, Photosynthesis Vol 2(https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/photosynthesis-vol-2-mystic-ambient-cello), does have. Sure Photo Vol 2 is cello only, but it shows what maybe could have been achieved. That library has a real wow factor when you explore the samples, there are interesting ricochets, sea gulls, gliss, harmonics and loads of funky pads created with the source material as well, and for 55 bucks only. I am missing this with the LCO library, so some more crazy aleatoric stuff which I doubt would have taken that much extra to record would have been great, also a flautando patch for the violin patches would have been nice, just to make the library even more useable. As it is, it is something that one would will end up using with something else, rather than as a stand-alone, and at the full price, that's a touch disappointing.


"You're like school on a Saturday, no class."


----------



## Greg

Loving it so far. Doodling around with the sul tasto already inspired a new composition and it's turning out great. The sound is really fantastic, best "dry" recordings of strings in any of my libraries.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Rohann said:


> I think this is where I'm a bit hung up on too.
> Edit: Whoops, meant to quote the other post. Re: other libraries comparing.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying, Spitfire, that never before have I been so enamoured by a sampling company's approach to customer correspondence, marketing, and obviously libraries. I think drinking the Spitfire koolaid recently (just bought SCS) opened me up further to this. I very sincerely appreciate the "composers working for composers" approach.
> 
> But as stated above, what I'm having a hard time with as a potential customer of further libraries is differentiations between libraries. I see the basic utility here and the differences between this and other libraries, but something like Uist doesn't seem to get the attention it deserves, with its absurdly vast amount of content.
> 
> I can appreciate that you guys are incredibly busy, but I'd love, as a long term consideration, a sort of "library comparison" kind of thing where the strengths and approaches of libraries are compared. The obvious, like Albion I or SSS vs SCS are easy enough to compare, but others are genuinely difficult to decide on. Even a "this is how we'd approach this library, and this is how I'd approach the other". I understand you don't want to undersell your other products and that exposure for new libraries is key, but I believe that all of you genuinely stand behind your work, regardless of personal preference. Looking forward to the LCO carnival, and hoping this gets attention somewhere along the way.
> 
> It's not that I don't want to give you more money than I've spent on my car, it's that I don't know where to put that money.



I love this idea Rohann and have indeed just done this very thing for our pianos, coming to a journal near you soon. But you're absolutely right it would be great to A/B ( or rather A/B/C/D.....) our different strings ranges. But also contextualise how we use them.


----------



## Soundhound

For the slow to learn and the deadline pummeled (I unfortunately live in the overlap of that particular Venn diagram) this would be a godsend.



Spitfire Team said:


> I love this idea Rohann and have indeed just done this very thing for our pianos, coming to a journal near you soon. But you're absolutely right it would be great to A/B ( or rather A/B/C/D.....) our different strings ranges. But also contextualise how we use them.


----------



## geronimo

Hi, Spitfire team _

Why did you loop "Gran to Normal" articulation fully ? It's unrealistic where I miss something !


----------



## rottoy

Hat_Tricky said:


> Contemporary Vibraslap SWARM library CONFRIMED!!! YESSSS!!!!


Perhaps they are finally sampling the Roflcopter.


----------



## FriFlo

geronimo said:


> Hi, Spitfire team _
> 
> Why did you loop "Gran to Normal" articulation fully ? It's unrealistic where I miss something !


Interesting ... in what way is it looped? Is it going back and forth between granular and normal or does it stay normal after the looping? And is there a granular only patch without transition to normal and without tremolo?


----------



## geronimo

He goes back and forth between granular and normal .


----------



## N.Caffrey

so any demos from the users?


----------



## rlw

I am on the fence since I like what I hear on the demos but I am concerned that I can make this library blend with SSS or Tundra or CSS. (or cinestrings or VI which I don't use as much now) I'm a great fan of Spitfire as many of you are. While I layered strings at times I am concerned that some of the articulations are so unique that layering is not the approach. I have successfully used Tundra articulations stand along and transitioned into SSS and it works. But the dry ambiance of LCO is so different, I am concerned that I can get the reverb to blend these libraries into the same room with one of my other libraries except for the occasional layering approach. Does any one have tracks they would like to show with using LSO with other libraries. Thanks from an avid follower of this forum.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Can we see the playthrough video?


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> I love this idea Rohann and have indeed just done this very thing for our pianos, coming to a journal near you soon. But you're absolutely right it would be great to A/B ( or rather A/B/C/D.....) our different strings ranges. But also contextualise how we use them.


Sounds great! Don't get me wrong, your walkthroughs come quite close and you guys are thorough when it comes to displaying the use of your products. The reason I ask is because I believe it's something you'd actually do, which is much more than others might.



givemenoughrope said:


> Can we see the playthrough video?


There's a walkthrough posted earlier in this thread and on the Spitfire YouTube page.


----------



## TeamLeader

rlw said:


> I am on the fence since I like what I hear on the demos but I am concerned that I can make this library blend with SSS or Tundra or CSS. (or cinestrings or VI which I don't use as much now) I'm a great fan of Spitfire as many of you are. While I layered strings at times I am concerned that some of the articulations are so unique that layering is not the approach. I have successfully used Tundra articulations stand along and transitioned into SSS and it works. But the dry ambiance of LCO is so different, I am concerned that I can get the reverb to blend these libraries into the same room with one of my other libraries except for the occasional layering approach. Does any one have tracks they would like to show with using LSO with other libraries. Thanks from an avid follower of this forum.



Also huge Spitfire user and lover here. Well, bought and installed LCO the other day, and I have to say I would echo your concerns on blending Rod. I absolutely hate the room in this lib. Hate it as much as I hate all the early EVO's libs but Mural Evo (which was recorded in AIR - which i LOVE!). I keep trying the mix mics, and the close, and the room, and the FX, and they just aint blending at all for me. I have SPAT, Altiverb, all the lex stuff, Reverberate2, Verbsuite classics, and a few others, and this just is not happening yet. Sounds like some odd early reflections or something. Cant put my finger on it. (note: I am in a calibrated room with stellar DACS, multiple speaker arrays, far fields, near fields, and little guys.)

Would one of you spitfire folks be kind enough show us some actual reverbs and settings to get this to sit with SSS SCS, and all our Air stuff?


----------



## manuhz

Dear Spitfire Team: do you plan to add legato/performance patches in near future?


----------



## Parsifal666

I'm getting warned off by folks here, and I appreciate it. However, this library truly does sound great, and I'll probably mess with it and get back on the subject.

My friend bought it up (he's a producer who pretty much default buys anything Spitfire...sound familiar?  ).

However, I have no doubts there will be stuff I'll be slobbering all over sometime this year from Spitfire. The last thing I freeked out over was Iceni, which I bought after Uist...shoot, I freeked all over ALL the Albion I-IV, and you can't pry the Evos and EDNA from my cold dead fingas!


----------



## Calazzus

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm getting warned off by folks here, and I appreciate it. However, this library truly does sound great, and I'll probably mess with it and get back on the subject.
> 
> My friend bought it up (he's a producer who pretty much default buys anything Spitfire...sound familiar?  ).
> 
> However, I have no doubts there will be stuff I'll be slobbering all over sometime this year from Spitfire. The last thing I freeked out over was Iceni, which I bought after Uist...shoot, I freeked all over ALL the Albion I-VI, and you can't pry the Evos and EDNA from my cold dead fingas!


Albion VI?


----------



## Whatisvalis

What about their custom Kontakt IRs for blending?


----------



## Parsifal666

Calazzus said:


> Albion VI?



Ewwps. Albion IV.


----------



## Calazzus

Parsifal666 said:


> Ewwps. Albion IV.


Lol. I was just worried I might have to spend another $449.


----------



## Parsifal666

Calazzus said:


> Lol. I was just worried I might have to spend another $449.



I'd have to see/hear something strikingly great for me to spend that yet again. The upcoming Choirs might just be that.


----------



## Calazzus

Parsifal666 said:


> I'd have to see/hear something strikingly great for me to spend that yet again. The Choirs might just be that.


I've said that before I purchased my last 5 libs.


----------



## Rohann

Parsifal666 said:


> I'd have to see/hear something strikingly great for me to spend that yet again. The upcoming Choirs might just be that.


The choirs look pretty amazing. EW Symphonic Choirs has been serving many people well, but it's starting to get old and often doesn't sound fantastic without a denser mix.

"I'd have to hear something strikingly great"
Unfortunately for wallets globally this describes most of what they make.


----------



## zacnelson

Is there REALLY an upcoming Spitfire choir, or is this just a rumour?


----------



## Rohann

zacnelson said:


> Is there REALLY an upcoming Spitfire choir, or is this just a rumour?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys, I'll be sure to post more vids here before the promo ends. As I said before I have done a specially prepared "blending" walkthrough with a piece of very shlocky hybrid that I prepared. I mixed Masse, so about as big and wet as you can get with us and LCO, about as small and dry, and for me the mixture of apertures and focus makes for a striking blend that I will probably always use for its original-ness but also I would say it also adds a Jerry G class to stuff... and yes, in this walk through its not just long notes, I feature a massive pizzicato / shorts section too.

I think its worth noting that I rarely use the 'room' mics from these smaller libraries preferring the close. It is a discipline where you have to understand what purpose you're trying to achieve. If it is just a fine crust of interest and focus to your enormous symphonic samples you need to really mix them in, which can feel weird if you've just dropped a few hundred dollars on a new lib! If you're really wanting your dry samples to lead you have to imagine them like a vocal track, say a singer standing in Air studio singing quietly against a big orchestra with a throat mic in her hand. How would you treat that? Well with carefully picked dynamics, delays and verbs that latter of which you sit with the band, with her voice proudly up front. 

I'm picking up Jake Jackson today to take him to Scotland to do a couple of masterclasses for us all. One of them I have requested is "blending dry and wet" as it is clearly an issue here but something so common in the real world. I can site many many films where mixtures of dry rooms and the hall at air are used as one. Indeed when I visited HGW to do his cribs he played me a combination of Mural and Olafur's evo library which was very effective. The question of "how did you manage to blend them" just didn't arise because once you know, you know. It doesn't require any knowledge of rocket science just the confidence that its OK to do it 'cos everyone does!

Just my tuppence worth. But with my composer hat on, the choice of room is a non issue other than use of LCO in isolation. "Why can't I make it sound like Mural" is obviously going to be an issue that is more difficult to resolve.

So, whilst we're waiting for the marketing dept to release said vids, here are two amazing performances by members of the LCO:





Best.

CH


----------



## Musicam

Thank you.


----------



## Musicam

Rohann said:


>



I wait the choir, I dont know when it will be available, I dont know but I need it now with all the Albions, Masse and LCO. And when it comes Bernard Library even more!


----------



## Musicam

Great Photo Twitter!


----------



## TeamLeader

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys, I'll be sure to post more vids here before the promo ends.
> 
> I'm picking up Jake Jackson today to take him to Scotland to do a couple of masterclasses for us all. One of them I have requested is "blending dry and wet" as it is clearly an issue here but something so common in the real world. I can site many many films where mixtures of dry rooms and the hall at air are used as one. Indeed when I visited HGW to do his cribs he played me a combination of Mural and Olafur's evo library which was very effective. The question of "how did you manage to blend them" just didn't arise because once you know, you know. It doesn't require any knowledge of rocket science just the confidence that its OK to do it 'cos everyone does!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Thanks for the info Christian. I appreciate that. I use Jakes mixes every day, so a technique video from him would be quite welcomed.


----------



## rlw

Thanks Christian for your feed back. I also look forward to actual pointers and techniques. The issue of dry versus wet is somewhat easier when the instruments are different but attempts to use this lib to extend the articulation palate is more of a challenge if trying to use this lib in a cohesive fashion of your string section. I have used synths to enhance and contrast a section and to some extent we may have to think contrast
Instruments versus homogenous instruments. Thanks again for
Your feed back. Always looking how
To extend my artistic expression. 

A big fan of Spitfire.


----------



## Parsifal666

rlw said:


> Always looking how
> To extend my artistic expression.



+1, it's hard to get more positive that that, right on!


----------



## Musicam

Here we gooo!  The next product coming soon.


----------



## rlw

Rohann said:


>



Love it. Need it so badly on a track I am finishing now.


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys, I'll be sure to post more vids here before the promo ends. As I said before I have done a specially prepared "blending" walkthrough with a piece of very shlocky hybrid that I prepared. I mixed Masse, so about as big and wet as you can get with us and LCO, about as small and dry, and for me the mixture of apertures and focus makes for a striking blend that I will probably always use for its original-ness but also I would say it also adds a Jerry G class to stuff... and yes, in this walk through its not just long notes, I feature a massive pizzicato / shorts section too.
> 
> I think its worth noting that I rarely use the 'room' mics from these smaller libraries preferring the close. It is a discipline where you have to understand what purpose you're trying to achieve. If it is just a fine crust of interest and focus to your enormous symphonic samples you need to really mix them in, which can feel weird if you've just dropped a few hundred dollars on a new lib! If you're really wanting your dry samples to lead you have to imagine them like a vocal track, say a singer standing in Air studio singing quietly against a big orchestra with a throat mic in her hand. How would you treat that? Well with carefully picked dynamics, delays and verbs that latter of which you sit with the band, with her voice proudly up front.
> 
> I'm picking up Jake Jackson today to take him to Scotland to do a couple of masterclasses for us all. One of them I have requested is "blending dry and wet" as it is clearly an issue here but something so common in the real world. I can site many many films where mixtures of dry rooms and the hall at air are used as one. Indeed when I visited HGW to do his cribs he played me a combination of Mural and Olafur's evo library which was very effective. The question of "how did you manage to blend them" just didn't arise because once you know, you know. It doesn't require any knowledge of rocket science just the confidence that its OK to do it 'cos everyone does!
> 
> Just my tuppence worth. But with my composer hat on, the choice of room is a non issue other than use of LCO in isolation. "Why can't I make it sound like Mural" is obviously going to be an issue that is more difficult to resolve.
> 
> So, whilst we're waiting for the marketing dept to release said vids, here are two amazing performances by members of the LCO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Thanks for another update! Looking forward to this.

As an aside...in the decision process about which new libraries to add to our own, I know the question of bug fixes is one on at least a few people's minds. With the release of fairly comprehensive libraries relatively back to back (you guys release libs at a rate impressively hard to keep up with), is there still TLC bring given to older libraries by devs in the vein of glitch and bug fixing? I'm thinking specifically of SCS here. I understand problems obviously take time to work through and fix but whether or not it happens is a big purchase consideration.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Kind sirs:

​


----------



## givemenoughrope

Ah jeez guys...I'm sure they're great and everything...how about that playthrough video that obviously exists.


----------



## muziksculp

@Spitfire Team,

Thanks for the Behind The Scenes Documentary Video about LCO. The video shines more light on why this is such a unique project, and sample library. Would love to hear more demo tracks, and some videos on how LCO can be a valuable tool for layering, or as a stand alone library, and what we can expect to produce with it. 

Oh.. Any update/feedback/info. on the *Phobos* project you are working on with *BT* ? Can we expect this to be out soon ? or ... ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Spitfire Team

givemenoughrope said:


> Ah jeez guys...I'm sure they're great and everything...how about that playthrough video that obviously exists.



Jeez givemeenough, do you have any idea how much work goes into a film like the one we just posted? I've clearly said that my film is in a queue and it will land before the promo ends. Total buzzkill.


----------



## iMovieShout

Another good video from the Spitfire team . Thanks for the brilliant in-depth backdrop to another great project. Pretty much convinced me to invest in the LCO library. Would really like a 'hands on' glimpse of you guys at work one day!!


----------



## Parsifal666

Hey, this is good! Congratulations, Spitfire Team, for both staggeringly great libraries plus for helping define "state of the art" in the field! I love my Albions very much, use them every day!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Spitfire Team said:


> Jeez givemeenough, do you have any idea how much work goes into a film like the one we just posted? I've clearly said that my film is in a queue and it will land before the promo ends. Total buzzkill.



I'm sure it's a ton of work and I honestly applaud you, no sarcasm or anything. But we are buying a sample set for Kontakt, not an orchestra. We are buying preset sounds, not time in a hall with this group. Sorry to kill your buzz. I really am. And to some of us it's less about getting in before the promo and more about getting some other sounds on demos that go out all the time. Just want to know what I'm buying before I do and before I put things on hold to download. This is becoming a guessing game since it's a fairly specific type of library...although the more I think about it, the longs I've heard already are worth the full price and then some.

FWIW, my overall SF buzz won't be killed anytime soon or maybe ever.


----------



## ClefferNotes

givemenoughrope said:


> I'm sure it's a ton of work and I honestly applaud you, no sarcasm or anything. But we are buying a sample set for Kontakt, not an orchestra. We are buying preset sounds, not time in a hall with this group. Sorry to kill your buzz. I really am. And to some of us it's less about getting in before the promo and more about getting some other sounds on demos that go out all the time. Just want to know what I'm buying before I do and before I put things on hold to download. This is becoming a guessing game since it's a fairly specific type of library...although the more I think about it, the longs I've heard already are worth the full price and then some.
> 
> FWIW, my overall SF buzz won't be killed anytime soon or maybe ever.


Give them time, surely the in depth 28 minute walkthrough video, 5 audio demos and the in action video are enough to give you an idea of how the library sounds? There are tonnes of info in them that clearly shows what the library is about and how it sounds.


----------



## givemenoughrope

I'd just like to hear the Long patches. Not a crazy request.


----------



## jononotbono

Spitfire Team said:


> Jeez givemeenough, do you have any idea how much work goes into a film like the one we just posted? I've clearly said that my film is in a queue and it will land before the promo ends. Total buzzkill.



The buzz has not been killed. Not even close. LCO Strings sounds so good and the behind the scenes film you just posted makes me want to buy it and use it even more!


----------



## Beans

*I'll play devil's advocate for a moment*, keeping in mind that I've already bought LCOS - I did so late last week, but am on business travel and only skimmed through it for about ten minutes after it finished unpacking. Still, I think I'm going to be happy with it in my collection.

This very well may be a "game changing" library, and it's definitely an _incredibly _unique one. The latter point alone is why it deserves significant more care in demonstrating its usability. It deserves a "game changing" approach to demonstrating its value.

Many of us have been fooled by libraries before, in that getting value out of them requires the touch of the most technically competent producers of mockups. I can't call out Spitfire for that, but I've often seen such comments about Majestica, as an example.

I like the LCO behind-the-scenes videos, _agnostic _of the context of researching the library; but I feel that they're a distraction to the information needed for people who are on the fence.


----------



## givemenoughrope

And I kinda feel like a jerk for saying it the way I did...but I really just feel like we're being teased a bit too much. Certainly their right to market and promote as they please. I just really excited to hear it is all...and for more installments and the overall direction as well.


----------



## Niah2

givemenoughrope said:


> I'd just like to hear the Long patches. Not a crazy request.



What long patches? Isn't that in the walkthrough video already?


----------



## ClefferNotes

Niah2 said:


> What long patches? Isn't that in the walkthrough video already?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## givemenoughrope

ClefferNotes said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.


That's the point of a playthrough.

It's a shame we can't pay for single patches. I think that's where all this is headed anyway. From albums to singles.


----------



## Lode_Runner

givemenoughrope said:


> That's the point of a playthrough.
> 
> It's a shame we can't pay for single patches. I think that's where all this is headed anyway. From albums to singles.


Pardon my ignorance givemeenoughrope, what do you mean by playthrough? Is it different to a walkthrough? There's a really long (nearly half hour) one of those on page 16 of this thread.


----------



## givemenoughrope

They basically go patch by patch and play a bit on each as opposed to an overview (walkthrough). I regret even asking for it at this point.


----------



## Beans

Wasn't that covered in Paul's walkthrough video? Maybe not literally every single patch, but it was a significant amount of them.

What I figured we're missing is the "in the mix with other halls" video, which sounds like it's coming. My perception was just that releasing other content at this time heightens the risk of (warranted?) grumbling from people who are on the fence and getting antsy about the looming deadline for early bird purchases.

But, now I'm confused!


----------



## synergy543

Purchase Question:
On the Spitfire LCOS website, it says "Buy in a Collection - the best value way to buy". 
OK, so I want to do this, but what collection does it belong to? I don't see it on the collection chart.
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/collections/
What am I missing?


----------



## givemenoughrope

Beans said:


> Wasn't that covered in Paul's walkthrough video? Maybe not literally every single patch, but it was a significant amount of them.



Right, so for all we know it's mostly Greenwood/Under the Skin in a box string fx...which seems limiting and doesn't appeal to me as much. I like SF and other developers bc they push the boundaries and allow for better mock ups/end products instead of chasing a trend from a decade ago.


----------



## Spitfire Team

**EDIT** I can now see that I did indeed read that last post incorrectly so have withdrawn my comments with apologies to givemenough' I think my contextual video may be coming really soon and look forward to your candid feedback on whether LCO would be a worthwhile investment if you were to use it just as a layering tool for more 'trad' hybrid style scores.... look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Rohann

Again, massively appreciate the sincerity in Spitfire's work and your correspondence here Christian. It looks like the last statement of the previous post was including Spitfire in the boundary pushing category instead of the trend chasing category though. The beginning of the post comes off slightly backhanded though so it's hard to be sure as to the tone of the post.


----------



## rlw

Spitfire Team said:


> **EDIT** I can now see that I did indeed read that last post incorrectly so have withdrawn my comments with apologies to givemenough' I think my contextual video may be coming really soon and look forward to your candid feedback on whether LCO would be a worthwhile investment if you were to use it just as a layering tool for more 'trad' hybrid style scores.... look forward to your thoughts.


Looking forward to seeing it. I do appreciate how much ya put into the demos.


----------



## Ashermusic

[QUOTE="Beans, post: 4060310, member: 11088"
This very well may be a "game changing" library, and it's definitely an _incredibly _unique one. The latter point alone is why it deserves significant more care in demonstrating its usability. It deserves a "game changing" approach to demonstrating its value.

[/QUOTE]

Indeed, it is the uniqueness that makes me interested. i can do "pretty" all day long with what I have, nobody will out pretty me IMHO. But this ones is different and I think will cover bases, when I needed to cover those bases, better than anything I own.

i think we have reached the point largely where we no longer need "more of the same, maybe marginally better, maybe not." There is lots of good stuff. So kudos to Spitfire for going down this road.


----------



## Rohann

I'm sure Christian's video will be posted reeeeal soon here


----------



## Spitfire Team

as promised...


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Spitfire Team said:


> as promised...



Epic. Just needs some of that upcoming Spitfire choir and it will be finished, Chris


----------



## Rohann

Spitfire Team said:


> as promised...



Thanks for this! I'm sure many here don't mean to be impatient -- the reality is simply that you guys churn out amazing libs and your sincere enthusiasm is contagious. Fantastic sounding arrangement by the way, this is really inspiring.

Also just want to give an update re: my concern for updating/supporting older libs. Have to say my correspondence with support so far has been great, with an update for a fix available soon. Loyalty won, good sirs.


----------



## givemenoughrope

I rewatched the walkthrough. Whoever said they went through most of the longs was correct. Not sure what my problem was. (Go ahead and smack me now.) I think I'm just tired and overwhelmed with libraries, articulations, expression maps, the whole bit. There are other videos up already that have long patches in context and they do sound great, like exactly what I'm needing really. And I actually think the room size and mic position choices are ideal. 

Buying this morning. (And then making expression maps while I'm still excited about it.)


----------



## Jack Weaver

Dude, you really slam the master bus....

....not that there's anything wrong with that. (attributed to Seinfeld)

.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Oh yes.... learned that from my days engineering for first wave drum and bass / breakbeat acts in 1990s London, push everything to red!

CH


----------



## J-M

Great piece of music! Christian just keeps getting funnier with every video...


----------



## Musicam

Beautiful, this track shows the potential of the products of Spitfire! Thanks Christian, Paul and all the team.


----------



## Rohann

IIRC Christian something like a 25-35:65% ratio for blending LCO with wetter libraries with algorithmic verb somewhere earlier in this thread, for those wondering.


----------



## lp59burst

Wow... that did it for me... I'm in...


----------



## muziksculp

The new CH Contextual Tutorial was very helpful to get a better feel for what LCO Strings can offer when mixed in with other libraries, and that they fit in with wet libraries by adding reverb to taste, although I would have liked to have more LCO based patches in the composition, and less from other libraries, which would have made it easier for me to evaluate LCO.

I'm still undecided if I really need to buy it now, which could mean I will miss the opportunity to get it at the special intro price. I think if there were more demos showing more of LCO in action with a few other libraries, or maybe some of you who have already purchased LCO, could make some demos showing this, then I might be convinced to buy it now, rather than later.

Anyways... I'm not too far from clicking the Buy button before the price goes up, it all depends on my GAS level in the next few days, and if some new demos of LCO show up 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## rlw

muziksculp said:


> The new CH Contextual Tutorial was very helpful to get a better feel for what LCO Strings can offer when mixed in with other libraries, and that they fit in with wet libraries by adding reverb to taste, although I would have liked to have more LCO based patches in the composition, and less from other libraries, which would have made it easier for me to evaluate LCO.
> 
> I'm still undecided if I really need to buy it now, which could mean I will miss the opportunity to get it at the special intro price. I think if there were more demos showing more of LCO in action with a few other libraries, or maybe some of you who have already purchased LCO, could make some demos showing this, then I might be convinced to buy it now, rather than later.
> 
> Anyways... I'm not too far from clicking the Buy button before the price goes up, it all depends on my GAS level in the next few days, and if some new demos of LCO show up
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp




I feel very close to the same. But I really appreciate the video. This helped me feel more comfortable with the perspective purchase. I also have to finish off getting SSW to complete my SSO bundle, then I can get masse. But fortunately I don't have a deadline like I do with LCO. I have to got back to this video a number of times to add to my bag of tricks. Great Job on the Tutorial. Thanks


----------



## Sopris

I love I mean absolutely love this library. I've been waiting for something like this for a long time, thank you spitfire! 

also thank you Christian for the apple pitch tip, I will definitely be using this a lot.


----------



## Sopris

Here's a quick demo I did of a snippet of Johnny Greenwood's score for There Will be Blood using mostly LCO with some high woodwinds from Tundra and also some scratchy strings from Olafur's evolutions.


----------



## ryanstrong

Sopris said:


> Here's a quick demo I did of a snippet of Johnny Greenwood's score for There Will be Blood using mostly LCO with some high woodwinds from Tundra and also some scratchy strings from Olafur's evolutions.



This is where I desperately wished Spitfire recorded some legatos with portamento to get some of those gnarly slides Jonny does.

Fun piece, the LCO library definitely invokes the sound of Greenwood!


----------



## Sopris

ryanstrong said:


> This is where I desperately wished Spitfire recorded some legatos with portamento to get some of those gnarly slides Jonny does.
> 
> Fun piece, the LCO library definitely invokes the sound of Greenwood!


Yeah that's what it's missing that portamento/glissando bit, still this library is just fantastic.


----------



## TeamLeader

Thank you for posting that video Christian. And by the way, your facial expressions are far more appealing than the back of Pauls head. Just sayin'


----------



## heisenberg

Agreed, thanks for posting the Contextual Tutorial video Christian. Instructive on many levels including the high level explanations on the use of plugins in the context of composition.


----------



## Soundhound

Very helpful, thank you! And the 'guitar solo face' in reaction to the bass/cello drone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## synthetic

It's so good. Sul Tasto viola chord = instant Hermann.


----------



## krops

I think I'm definitely sold on this library. I just need to defer the purchase until the final days of the intro offer (closer to payday, in case anything unforeseen should come up )

I really wish Spitfire would stop releasing these "yet another final piece of the puzzle" libraries, though.


----------



## Musicam

I wait exciting news.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

krops said:


> I think I'm definitely sold on this library. I just need to defer the purchase until the final days of the intro offer (closer to payday, in case anything unforeseen should come up )
> 
> I really wish Spitfire would stop releasing these "yet another final piece of the puzzle" libraries, though.


my puzzle is getting bigger and bigger all the time.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Any updates from people who have purchased? How is it going?


----------



## Quasar

I already asked this on the wrong thread, but can anyone say at exactly what time on the 9th, GMT, the intro sale ends?


----------



## rlw

synthetic said:


> It's so good. Sul Tasto viola chord = instant Hermann.


My only disappointment was that there was no Sul Tasto cellos. But love the violin and Viola


----------



## Ashermusic

SoNowWhat? said:


> Any updates from people who have purchased? How is it going?




I just wrote a review. I will let you know when it is up.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

SoNowWhat? said:


> Any updates from people who have purchased? How is it going?



It is pretty much as advertised...closer room, the arts are what they are from the walkthrough. Nothing unexpected has happened.


----------



## Symfoniq

Ashermusic said:


> I just wrote a review. I will let you know when it is up.



Is it likely to go live today, or after the introductory pricing ends?


----------



## hazza

Ashermusic said:


> I just wrote a review. I will let you know when it is up.


Looking forward to this Jay. This library sounds very much my bag but I already have Sable, all the Evos and Tundra and wonder if I *really* need it.

EDIT: who am I trying to kid, just pulled the trigger


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I just love LCO Strings. It's pretty close to the perfect chamber strings addition to Tundra, which I also adore, and an excellent companion to the Evos. 

I do find myself wishing that the lib included legatos, but for now I'm finding that I can fake my way through with CSS and some judicious EQ. How's everyone else working around the lack of legatos?


----------



## krops

Downloading... 3.5 hours to go...


----------



## muziksculp

I will have to watch the LCO walkthrough again to make up my mind.

Do I really need LCO ? or is it one of these libraries that I can add later on ? which also means paying a higher price for it in the future.

Decisions, decisions, ... For now, I'm leaning more towards passing on LCO, in favor of getting something like Orch. Tools Metropolis Ark II, which I feel will be more useful for my needs at this time.


----------



## Niah2

It's gelling really well with a track I have been working on, so much so that the LCO has given so many new directions...


----------



## playz123

muziksculp said:


> I will have to watch the LCO walkthrough again to make up my mind.
> 
> Do I really need LCO ? or is it one of these libraries that I can add later on ? which also means paying a higher price for it in the future.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, ... For now, I'm leaning more towards passing on LCO, in favor of getting something like Orch. Tools Metropolis Ark II, which I feel will be more useful for my needs at this time.


I suggest much depends on what you write and how you write, but the walkthrough certainly should give you lots of useful information. Spitfire seem to be emphasizing the more esoteric patches, but to be honest I think it's the slightly more traditional ones I will use most often. The walkthrough does provide good coverage of both though.
As for MA II, well I have it and it does have some strong points (and some weak ones), but overall my own personal choice, all factors considered, would be LCO. Others may feel differently of course.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Just a courtesy to remind everyone that LCO comes off promo today!


----------



## Ashermusic

I will tease my review and say it is a smart purchase if you need these kind of techniques.


----------



## khollister

I am so weak - just purchased


----------



## muziksculp

I decided to pass on LCO for now, But will consider buying it in the future.


----------



## colony nofi

I couldn't let it pass. I've convinced myself I need it for a current project.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

colony nofi said:


> I couldn't let it pass. I've convinced myself I need it for a current project.


Is your current project just like mine? Imaginary.


----------



## krops

SoNowWhat? said:


> Is your current project just like mine? Imaginary.


I've already put it to good use in my own imaginary project.


----------



## colony nofi

SoNowWhat? said:


> Is your current project just like mine? Imaginary.


haha - but strangely, no. I'm not sure its the aesthetic the directors are after though... but it sure is one that I'm into....
(I'm right now trying to convince them of a achingly delicate line using tundra harmonics / col leg tratto - i'm not even certain I'm going to get that over the line...)


----------



## SoNowWhat?

krops said:


> I've already put it to good use in my own imaginary project.


This is good to hear as I'm downloading now and can't wait to incorporate in mine.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

colony nofi said:


> haha - but strangely, no. I'm not sure its the aesthetic the directors are after though... but it sure is one that I'm into....
> (I'm right now trying to convince them of a achingly delicate line using tundra harmonics / col leg tratto - i'm not even certain I'm going to get that over the line...)


you've convinced me, it sounds lovely (well, conceptually at least). fingers crossed.


----------



## geronimo

SoNowWhat? said:


> Any updates from people who have purchased? How is it going?


Updating in 1.0b27 version _ I do not know the content of these 20 MB _


----------



## devonuk

I got LCO when it first was released. It's a library that I keep going back to, so really useable textures  I think it works best as an addition to something like Albion etc.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm revisiting this topic, since I'm trying to re-evaluate this library, although I'm also evaluating the new SA LCOT, So... which one would be more useful for me is a tough one, since both can be useful, and both libraries are very different in what they offer.

I missed the Intro Pricing for LCOS, but that was my choosing to not buy it during the Intro discount period, since I wasn't sure about it. Now I can get LCOT Intro discount price ($199) but still undecided about it.

SO.. LCOS users, are you finding this library very useful mostly for layering, or are you using it more on its own ?


----------



## rlw

Does anyone know if EDU discounts can be used on Intro Pricing for LCOT ?


----------



## windyweekend

muziksculp said:


> I'm revisiting this topic, since I'm trying to re-evaluate this library, although I'm also evaluating the new SA LCOT, So... which one would be more useful for me is a tough one, since both can be useful, and both libraries are very different in what they offer.
> 
> I missed the Intro Pricing for LCOS, but that was my choosing to not buy it during the Intro discount period, since I wasn't sure about it. Now I can get LCOT Intro discount price ($199) but still undecided about it.
> 
> SO.. LCOS users, are you finding this library very useful mostly for layering, or are you using it more on its own ?


In all honesty, having paid what I did for this I've been desperate to use this more than I have. It's the one library in my arsenal that I take off the shelf each and every day and then put it back where I found it shortly afterwards. I think I've used it maybe once as a motif instrument for a project where it was actually useful, but that was it. In retrospect this is the only SA library I wished I'd never bothered with (and maybe Masse, but at least that was free).

The textures on the other hand do look pretty cool, and definitely more practical than the LCOS.


----------



## jbuhler

rlw said:


> Does anyone know if EDU discounts can be used on Intro Pricing for LCOT ?


I didn’t inquire specifically about LCOT, but in the past the discounts didn’t stack. Unusual for SF, LCOT’s into price is better than the academic discount.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> I'm revisiting this topic, since I'm trying to re-evaluate this library, although I'm also evaluating the new SA LCOT, So... which one would be more useful for me is a tough one, since both can be useful, and both libraries are very different in what they offer.
> 
> I missed the Intro Pricing for LCOS, but that was my choosing to not buy it during the Intro discount period, since I wasn't sure about it. Now I can get LCOT Intro discount price ($199) but still undecided about it.
> 
> SO.. LCOS users, are you finding this library very useful mostly for layering, or are you using it more on its own ?


The only patches I use regularly from LCOS are the spectral scrubs. They are excellent for sprinkling a sparkly patina onto the sound. I find almost all the sounds in the library fascinating but really hard to incorporate into a composition. LCOT has also been hard to incorporate but more because I’m uncertain what to do with its wash, which on the surface seems similar to other washes that I start wondering if it’s adding anything distinctive. But with LCOT I never say, “well that’s an interesting sound but I have no idea how I’d ever use it in a composition.” It’s more, “is this sufficiently distinctive?" 

Still, I think @ism captures the situation well:


ism said:


> It's kind of an opposite of the uncanny effect with an orchestral starts to sound synthy ... except here we have something orchestral emerging ... slowly sometimes, out of something ambient.
> 
> Very subtly, to be sure, but no less striking for its subtly.


I do feel like LCOT will eventually find a regular place in my composition. Beyond the scrubs, I'm still not sure about LCOS.


----------



## Parsifal666

jbuhler said:


> l:
> 
> I do feel like LCOT will eventually find a regular place in my composition. Beyond the scrubs, I'm still not sure about LCOS.



This makes me super glad I didn't buy either, thank you.


----------



## rlw

jbuhler said:


> The only patches I use regularly from LCOS are the spectral scrubs. They are excellent for sprinkling a sparkly patina onto the sound. I find almost all the sounds in the library fascinating but really hard to incorporate into a composition. LCOT has also been hard to incorporate but more because I’m uncertain what to do with its wash, which on the surface seems similar to other washes that I start wondering if it’s adding anything distinctive. But with LCOT I never say, “well that’s an interesting sound but I have no idea how I’d ever use it in a composition.” It’s more, “is this sufficiently distinctive?"
> 
> Still, I think @ism captures the situation well:
> 
> I do feel like LCOT will eventually find a regular place in my composition. Beyond the scrubs, I'm still not sure about LCOS.



I have really used LCOS extensively. The Vivid Staccato for ostinatos is fantastic and the irregular Trems, open to Normal , Bridge Scraps are fantastic, Wooze Vib, Twitchy are great used very sparsely to add spice to the beginning of end of a passage or in a transition. This library greatly increased my desire to set a cue apart. 

I got very high complements on my orchestra skill from the Oticon Faculty completion a year ago and I used this library extensively in the Tesla script cue. I also pulled a few articulations from OA Chamber. In case you are interested here is an example.


----------



## D Halgren

rlw said:


> I have really used LCOS extensively. The Vivid Staccato for ostinatos is fantastic and the irregular Trems, open to Normal , Bridge Scraps are fantastic, Wooze Vib, Twitchy are great used very sparsely to add spice to the beginning of end of a passage or in a transition. This library greatly increased my desire to set a cue apart.
> 
> I got very high complements on my orchestra skill from the Oticon Faculty completion a year ago and I used this library extensively in the Tesla script cue. I also pulled a few articulations from OA Chamber. In case you are interested here is an example.



Always so impressed by your work!


----------



## rlw

rlw said:


> I have really used LCOS extensively. The Vivid Staccato for ostinatos is fantastic and the irregular Trems, open to Normal , Bridge Scraps are fantastic, Wooze Vib, Twitchy are great used very sparsely to add spice to the beginning of end of a passage or in a transition. This library greatly increased my desire to set a cue apart.
> 
> I got very high complements on my orchestra skill from the Oticon Faculty completion a year ago and I used this library extensively in the Tesla script cue. I also pulled a few articulations from OA Chamber. In case you are interested here is an example.




Here is the same cue without much of the Brass and woodwinds which lets you hear the strings http://www.rodwilsonmusic.com/files/Tesla_-_Gods_Man_on_Earth_m7.wav


----------



## jbuhler

rlw said:


> I have really used LCOS extensively. The Vivid Staccato for ostinatos is fantastic and the irregular Trems, open to Normal , Bridge Scraps are fantastic, Wooze Vib, Twitchy are great used very sparsely to add spice to the beginning of end of a passage or in a transition. This library greatly increased my desire to set a cue apart.
> 
> I got very high complements on my orchestra skill from the Oticon Faculty completion a year ago and I used this library extensively in the Tesla script cue. I also pulled a few articulations from OA Chamber. In case you are interested here is an example.



That's great! You really managed to integrate those sounds into the cue in a most effective manner.


----------



## rlw

D Halgren said:


> Always so impressed by your work!


Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## wilifordmusic

A very nice piece. Who's in the rest of the band? Things seem to mesh well.

curiously yours, Steve


----------



## rlw

wilifordmusic said:


> A very nice piece. Who's in the rest of the band? Things seem to mesh well.
> 
> curiously yours, Steve


 @wilifordmusic l wasn't sure but were you wanting to know all the libraries I used in the Tesla Cue ?


----------



## wilifordmusic

That would be nice, but the woodwinds and piano in particular caught my ear.

thanks, Steve


----------



## rlw

I don't have that project open so I don't remember all that I used but I do know I used the Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds and the Spitfire Hans Zimmer Piano. When I have time tomorrow I can go into the project and give you the other list. I am not sure but I may have also used Cinebrass. Here is one other track that uses LCOS, Hans Zimmer Piano and Spitfire Woodwinds.


----------



## wilifordmusic

Thanks so much. You don't need to go digging out old projects to satisfy my curiosity. This piece (Dreams) tells me everything I need to know. Very nice as well. I do like the sound of the Hall.

thanks again, Steve


----------



## rlw

wilifordmusic said:


> Thanks so much. You don't need to go digging out old projects to satisfy my curiosity. This piece (Dreams) tells me everything I need to know. Very nice as well. I do like the sound of the Hall.
> 
> thanks again, Steve


Glad to help. I agree with you, while there are some issues i have with the piano module (velocity dynamics can be tricky), there is something magical about the sound of the hall / piano that make it worth the price. It inspires me to play.


----------



## ptram

Ian Dorsch said:


> I do find myself wishing that the lib included legatos, but for now I'm finding that I can fake my way through with CSS and some judicious EQ. How's everyone else working around the lack of legatos?


I try to fake it with the Release control. But yes, the addition of an Extended version including true legatos and some other crazy articulations would be really appreciated.

Paolo


----------



## rlw

ptram said:


> I try to fake it with the Release control. But yes, the addition of an Extended version including true legatos and some other crazy articulations would be really appreciated.
> 
> Paolo


I agree with you that I would love more articulations. This library provides so much excitement to a score but does require Eq/ reverb magic to integrate it with other libraries properly.


----------



## ptram

I did some tests with combining the LCO Vivid Violins with some legato patches from other libraries. These are the LCO Violins alone:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-mp3.19298/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Together with the six violins of the VSL Chamber Strings, they resulted in a too big ensemble (despite the much lower volume I mixed the VSLs in):

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-vsl-chamb-mp3.19299/][/AUDIOPLUS]

On the contrary, only two of the VSL Dimension Violins worked fine, with the right ensemble size and the LCO timbre prevailing in the mix:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-vsl-dim-2p-mp3.19300/][/AUDIOPLUS]

The VSL Dim Violins alone, with the performance trill patch selected:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-vsl-dim-2p-mp3.19301/][/AUDIOPLUS]

All placed in the Teldex wide via MIR. No patch changes, only the raw ones.

Paolo


----------



## rlw

ptram said:


> I did some tests with combining the LCO Vivid Violins with some legato patches from other libraries. These are the LCO Violins alone:
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-mp3.19298/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> Together with the six violins of the VSL Chamber Strings, they resulted in a too big ensemble (despite the much lower volume I mixed the VSLs in):
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-vsl-chamb-mp3.19299/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> On the contrary, only two of the VSL Dimension Violins worked fine, with the right ensemble size and the LCO timbre prevailing in the mix:
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-lco-vivid-vsl-dim-2p-mp3.19300/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> The VSL Dim Violins alone, with the performance trill patch selected:
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/legato-vsl-dim-2p-mp3.19301/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> All placed in the Teldex wide via MIR. No patch changes, only the raw ones.
> 
> Paolo



Thanks for the examples.


----------



## ptram

I've tried an organized review on the LCO Strings. English is not my first language, so it may not sound always clear, and I apologize for this.

LCO Strings Review

I hope I can post this type of links in the forum, and in particular in the Commercial section. The review discusses of this library, the final evaluation is positive, and contains some additional examples, but the information and examples are out of the control of Spitfire. Plus, while it is an amateur page, it contain links to advertising. And posting here might be seen as an advertisement to my web page, attached to a commercial announcement.

If posting this link here is not allowed or considered fair, please let me know.

Paolo


----------



## Robert Kooijman

ptram said:


> I've tried an organized review on the LCO Strings. English is not my first language, so it may not sound always clear, and I apologize for this.
> 
> LCO Strings Review
> 
> I hope I can post this type of links in the forum, and in particular in the Commercial section. The review discusses of this library, the final evaluation is positive, and contains some additional examples, but the information and examples are out of the control of Spitfire. Plus, while it is an amateur page, it contain links to advertising. And posting here might be seen as an advertisement to my web page, attached to a commercial announcement.
> 
> If posting this link here is not allowed or considered fair, please let me know.
> 
> Paolo



Review chapters not loading from here...


----------



## ptram

Robert Kooijman said:


> Review chapters not loading from here...


Robert, thank very much you for your interest in the review. May I ask you to try again? On my side, all pages are loading from all the browsers I've been trying with. May I ask you what browser are you using?

Paolo


----------



## SpitfireSupport

ptram said:


> Robert, thank very much you for your interest in the review. May I ask you to try again? On my side, all pages are loading from all the browsers I've been trying with. May I ask you what browser are you using?
> 
> Paolo


It's working for me. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Wally Garten

ptram said:


> Robert, thank very much you for your interest in the review. May I ask you to try again? On my side, all pages are loading from all the browsers I've been trying with. May I ask you what browser are you using?
> 
> Paolo



I'm not him, but I have the same problem. Safari for iPhone.


----------



## mojamusic

ptram said:


> I've tried an organized review on the LCO Strings. English is not my first language, so it may not sound always clear, and I apologize for this.
> 
> LCO Strings Review
> 
> Paolo



This is a fantastic overview with sound examples. However, I wish I have never listened because now LCO is in my cart.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Tried again today, loads fine this time (chrome on android).
Thank you for this great review!


----------



## rlw

ptram said:


> I've tried an organized review on the LCO Strings. English is not my first language, so it may not sound always clear, and I apologize for this.
> 
> LCO Strings Review
> 
> I hope I can post this type of links in the forum, and in particular in the Commercial section. The review discusses of this library, the final evaluation is positive, and contains some additional examples, but the information and examples are out of the control of Spitfire. Plus, while it is an amateur page, it contain links to advertising. And posting here might be seen as an advertisement to my web page, attached to a commercial announcement.
> 
> If posting this link here is not allowed or considered fair, please let me know.
> 
> Paolo


Excellent Review.


----------



## rlw

mojamusic said:


> This is a fantastic overview with sound examples. However, I wish I have never listened because now LCO is in my cart.


You will be glad you did.


----------

